# Meerforellenfänge März 2008



## Flala - Flifi (2. März 2008)

Moin!

Es ist Frühling!!
Ich wünsche Euch dicke Heringsfresser und satten Borstenwurmalarm! #6

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## xfishbonex (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hallo leute ich fahre ostern für 4 tage nach fehmarn meine eltern haben ein camping platz wer ist denn noch auf fehmarn und hat lust ein bischen mefos zu jagen wer doch toll mit mehreren leuten mal ein date zu machen auf fehmarn wie ein ein borditreffen auf mefos 
lg andre


----------



## MeFo75 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo.

Neu im Board und seit über einem Jahr ordentlich Lehrgeld bezahlt. Unzählige Nullnummern, etliche tausende Würfe.

Und am 02.März 08 war es dann endlich soweit:

Das Virus hat mich endgültig.

Innerhalb von etwas mehr als einer Stunde *7* hübsche Meerforellen in der Kieler Förde gelandet. Die Größte ne 56er. Ich wusste nicht wie mir geschah und konnte die 2 verlorenen MeFos (beide so um die 40-45), sowie den Verlust eines Blinkers locker verschmerzen!

Ein irres Gefühl!!!


----------



## angler84581 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hi MeFo75,

Wo warst du genau in der Kieler Förde?? Und dickes Petri für deinen Fang!!!!!:vik:#6

LG.


----------



## Robi Hobi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

#h#h MeFo75

#r

Hört sich ja schon fast an, wie beim Heringsangeln!|kopfkrat

Hast Du noch Einzelheiten?! (Köder, Witterung, Bilder etc. pp. ...)

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ~JoJo~ (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Erstmal Petri zu den guten Fischen!

Jo auf jeden Fall Deine genaue Angelstelle, am besten mit GPS Daten, nennen, damit Du da in der nächsten Zeit garantiert nicht mehr angeln kannst! |rolleyes 
(Sind nicht nur Mitglieder, die das hier lesen können) #h


----------



## MeFo75 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin.

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Nun gut. Einige Angaben sollt ihr haben.

Zeit: So.,02.03.08, zwischen 1500-1615 Uhr
Köder: Hansen Blinker 22 Gramm, silber/grün/schwarz
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten, Stürmisch-Windstärke 7, Westwind
Wasser: Ziemlich klar bei ca. 5,5 Grad
Temperatur: Ca. 5, gefühlt 0-1.
Ort:|supergri

Erst kupferfarben, dann nach 20 Minuten Farbenwechsel, erster Wurf danach gleich 2 Anfasser. Dritter Wurf Treffer. Los ging´s...!

Alle gefischten MeFo´s kampfstark und keineswegs müde. Tolles Gefühl, wenn die MeFo da anständig in die Rute knallt|laola:

Grüße.

P.S. Auf dem Benutzerbild links seht ihr die 7 hübschen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Auch von mir erst mal ein herzliches  |welcome:   hier im AB. #h

Und dann noch ein dickes Petri zu deinem Fangerfolg! #6
Solche Sternstunden, und um eine solche handelt es sich zweifelsohne, erlebt man nun wirklich nicht sehr oft. Aber du hast ja "deine Durststrecke" bereits absolviert. Dann kann auch das Glück mal anständig zuschlagen.
Und einen guten Appetit!!! |supergri:m#h


----------



## micbrtls (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wollte eigentlich mit einigen Vereinskollegen zum Meerforellenangeln und zum Dorsche jagen. Tja, da haben einige leider keine Zeit und ich bin am Monatsende zu Hause


----------



## Seatrout (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.

Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.

10,2 kilo bei 103cm.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
> allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.
> 
> Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.
> ...


 
alter schweeede!!
petri!!
egal ob lachs oder mefo, das ist n knaller!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Henryhst (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MeFo75 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Nun gut. Einige Angaben sollt ihr haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watfischer84 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na legg mich anne föt |bigeyes

Kurz und trocken....10,2kg...103 cm....#6

Petri zu dem schönen brummer. Der hat doch was.


----------



## djoerni (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

holymoly... petri zur granate!


----------



## Watfischer84 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde auch niemals 7 meefos an einem tag abschlagen.aber das muss wohl jeder für sich selber entscheiden.



dito.

Sternstunden seien einem gegönnt, allerding selektiere ich dann sehr stark und nach 3 ist schluss. wenn man nur 2-3 mal im jahr an die kyste  kommt, ok...


----------



## Seatrout (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Also ich würde auch 20 Stück mitnehmen und dann verkaufen um die ach so teuren Blinker und Ruten wieder "reinzuangeln"!!!
Achso und die 12 Euro für dien Jahresfischereischein müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.
Warum dann nich mit Mefos?
Wär doch was.

Sorry musste aber sein.
P.S. ich glaube ich hab auch mal drei an einem Tag gefangen


----------



## dirk.steffen (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri an Euch Fänger ! |wavey:
Mir war das Glück dises Jahr noch nicht hold #c , aber der Tag kommt näher ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Was für ein Gerät. Petri!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

alter schwede was für ne siberne |bigeyes bombe erst mal petri zur mefo die hat bestimmt richtig randaliert an der angel 
Seatrout#r 
lg andre


----------



## mot67 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

über nen meter is schon was ganz feines, petri heil #6#6#6


----------



## Meerfor1 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@Seatrout

Toller Fisch. Glückwunsch! So ein Teil beim Pilken. Ich selbst habe am Sonntag 2 Stück bekommen. Einen super-schlanken Absteiger, der hoffentlich bald oder im Sommer mehr auf den Gräten haben wird, und eine blanke Forelle von 49 cm.

War ein guter Tag mit viel Wind.

Bernd


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
> allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.
> 
> Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.
> ...





Leck mich am A... 

Schuldigung,

Und dann noch beim Pilken!!! Wolltest wohl auf die Leos los, oder?


Ist das überhaupt noch ne Mefo oder hat sich da Gevatter Lachs eingeschlichen.


By the way, Mächtig grosses Petri zu dem Bomber. Damit liegste in der Rangliste wohl vorn...


----------



## Seatrout (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich denke da hat mich Gevatter beehrt
Aber um die Schwanzwurzel konnte ich trotzdem nich rumfassen.
Wollten ein paar Silberlinge an der Kante pilken.
Bei so  23 Meter hats plötzlich rumms gemacht,klar dachte ich zuert an nen Dorsch der unter den Heringen sein unwesen treibt,aber alls der vermeindlich Dorsch dann doch ein bischen mehr Schnur nahm als mir lieb war dachte ich erst an ne Mefo von vieleicht 70 oder 80,aber dann kams halt dicker.
Drill hat etwa 15 min gedauert.
Köder war ne 60er Sprotte von Blitzpilk.
Shimano Aspire 3m 20-50gr.
Tica Taurus 4000 mit 15ner geflecht.

Hätte ihn noch lieber im Sommer gehabt,will mich ja nich beschweren aber dann hätte er noch 5 kilo mehr gehabt.
Aber richtig schlank war er auch nich.
im Magen waren eine Sprotte und gelbe etwa erbsengroße Eier#c
hab ich auch noch nich gesehen.
Fürs Foto hatte ich nur Handy mit denn bei Heringe stippen rechnet man ja nich mit nen "fotofisch"
Alles in allem ein sher geiler Tag.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## gerwinator (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hannes du räuber, dickes petri !! #h


----------



## venni-kisdorf (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
> allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.
> 
> Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.
> ...


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fisch super ding....
sowas möchte ich mal an meine Fliege bekommen... |supergri|supergri|supergri
Weiterhin Petri Heil
Gruß


----------



## totte (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann: 04.03. 11:30 bis 15:00
Wo: Kieler Aussenförde
Wetter: Wind aus Nord-West mit zunehmender Welle
Köder: Witch 20 g
Fisch: 4 mal Mefo
3x43, 1x untermaßig
Eine der 43er schwimmt wieder, die 38er natürlich auch.

War ein super Tag. Trotz zunehmender Welle und teils stürmigem Wind hat es nach einige erfolglosen Versuchen dann doch mal wieder geklappt. Erste Anfasser nach 10 Minuten, dann 2 Forellen in 30 Minuten. Nach kurzer Pause dann die Kleine und zum Abschluss noch eine "kräftige" 43er, die aber wieder schwimmen durfte. Köder war ausschließlich der 20 g Witch in grün/silber. 
Grüße
:vik:


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich war am 01. und 02.03. auf Rügen. Viel Wind, hohe Wellen und hier das Ergebnis


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Mefos gabs leider keine. Hab dazu noch 3 Vollbäder hinnehmen müssen. Hat aber wiedermal riesigen Spaß gemacht und wird übernächstes Wochenende wiederholt.


----------



## MeFo75 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Seatrout, was für ein Fisch! Respekt. Ich würde sagen "Fisch des Lebens".

Totte, Glückwunsch.

Heute 2,5 Std und gestern abends ne Std los gewesen. Kieler Außenförde (Westliche Seite). Keinen Anfasser. Glatte Nullnummer.

Dennoch:
Alles gegeben und bei dem heutigen Traumwetter einen traumhaften Sonnenaufgang, wolkenlos bei 0Grad, erlebt. Mehr geht fast nicht...


Sind die Heringe schon in der Kieler (Innen-) Förde? Müsste doch bald soweit sein. Weiß da einer was?

KIIIIIIIEEEEL:l


----------



## bossi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Naja ich find das schon nicht schlecht 7 Mefos zu drillen. 
Aber gleich alle abzuschlagen ist schon in meinen Augen frech
da könnt ich :v
Wenn man 2 Fische abschlägt ist das inordnung.
Aber gleich soviele#d#d#d


----------



## Grönländer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Meine Fresse...
eigentl. konnte ich mich ja bisher kommentarmäßig immer zurückhalten aber dieses ewige Genörgel in diesem Forum ist echt erbärmlich...denke viel öfter als einmal - wenn überhaupt - wird es in einem Anglerleben nicht vorkommen, dass man 7 Meerforellen an einem Tag fängt...und hochgerechnet auf die unzähligen Nullnummern -die ja meist zweifelsohne überwiegen - ist das Abschlagen von 7 maßigen, wie das Foto auch zeigt durchaus gut genährten Forellen ja wohl nichts Verwerfliches...klar muss das nicht bei jeder Angeltour sein...aber das wird ja mit Sicherheit auch nicht passieren...also...lasst mal die kirche im Dorf...wenn einem schonmal solch eine Sternstunde gegönnt ist, dann spricht denke ich nichts dagegen, diese zu genießen.
Von mir ein dickes "Petri Heil"


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gut ich bin jetzt noch nich sooo lange hier dabei aber was mir auffällt is wirklich dieses Genörgel gleich in welcher Form! Muß man denn alles auf Teufel komm raus kommentieren?! Egal welches Thema man nich anklickt spätestens auf der 2. Seite lässt sich jemand über C&R aus. Dass das die sinnfreiste Diskussion unter Anglern ist, wird wohl bis zu dem ein oder anderen durchgedrungen sein. Also wofür der Stress?! Lasst die Leute doch machen wie sie wollen (solange es sich wirklich noch im Rahmen bewegt) und denkt euch doch einfach euren Teil.
Das ist hier eigentlich so ein geiles Thema (Mefoangeln), warum dann ständig diese Miesmacherei?!

-Ende der Moralpredigt- ;o)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut #6, wenn jemand mal mehr als "einen lumpigen" Fisch fängt, das noch illustrieren kann und zeigt das es manchmal noch mehr gibt als den heutigen miesen Fischzustand. 
Ja, ich wünschte jeder hätte die problemlos lockere Möglichkeit auch mal eben 10 gute Fische auf die Schuppen zu legen und nach Bedarf zu entnehmen, wohlgemerkt handgefangene sauber getötete Fische.

Da machen sich die Angler untereinander rund #d, stören das ganz System selber empfindlich (nennt man klassisch selber ins Knie schießen :g) und das wegen einigen wenige Forellen. Wenn ich daran denke wieviele Meerforellen anderswo zu schaden kommen, vernichtet werden, abgefischt werden und industriell in MASSEN weggefangen werden, dann kann einem schon das :v kommen. 
Da geht es um Millionen, und hier keifen sich die Angler an wegen einer Handvoll. #d Mann Leute, gibt es Dekadenz und Neurotik.


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
> allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.
> 
> Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.
> ...



Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu diesem Super Fisch.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Da fällt mir doch glatt wieder dieser Thread ein. Passt doch wieder einmal!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117484

Sven


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Bramo schrieb:


> Gut ich bin jetzt noch nich sooo lange hier dabei aber was mir auffällt is wirklich dieses Genörgel gleich in welcher Form! Muß man denn alles auf Teufel komm raus kommentieren?! Egal welches Thema man nich anklickt spätestens auf der 2. Seite lässt sich jemand über C&R aus. Dass das die sinnfreiste Diskussion unter Anglern ist, wird wohl bis zu dem ein oder anderen durchgedrungen sein. Also wofür der Stress?! Lasst die Leute doch machen wie sie wollen (solange es sich wirklich noch im Rahmen bewegt) und denkt euch doch einfach euren Teil.
> Das ist hier eigentlich so ein geiles Thema (Mefoangeln), warum dann ständig diese Miesmacherei?!
> 
> -Ende der Moralpredigt- ;o)



Ich bin echt froh, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nicht immer nur weggucken und die anderen nicht einfach mal machen lassen #d #6#6#6
Am Besten wir posten jetzt öffentlich wo sich z.Z. die dicken Gröni Schwärme rumtreiben und fangen schnell alle raus, die auf Meerforellen spezialisierten Industrieschiffe ( :q ) machen es ja schließlich auch nicht anders #6
*ACHTUNG, IRONIE*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@fantazia
Der Vergleich hinkt ja nun.  Es ist ein erheblicher Unterschied was Menge und Multiplikatoren ausmachen, und viel Bonbonpapier kann auch lästig sein, ist aber was grundsätzlich anderes als die Abwassereinleitung der Farbenfabrik oder die Dünnsäureverklappung oder gar die Versenkung gefährlichster Abfälle in 1000er Tonnen Packs. Die Auslöschung von Populationen und der Art ist etwas anderes als das Töten einiger Individuen.

Und wenn jemand jeden Tag loszieht und 7 oder 10 Forellen entnimmt, macht ein Anklopfen bestimmt Sinn. :g 
Braucht man aber gar nicht, schließlich können die meisten Angler auch selber denken und planen, auch unabhängig von Verboten und Geboten. 

Wenn man aber sich über die mal wie ein Glücksgeschenk gelungene Fangmenge freut, sie 1a gebrauchen kann und das Fischessen schon sozusagen gedanklich vorbereitet hat, ist diese Moralapostelei mit Menge und evtl. Zuviel und besser wäre ja ... einfach nur lästig und spaßverderbend.


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

MeFo75 gratuliere dir zu deinen Fang.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

fantazia dich meinte ich auch gar nicht. 

Sven


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nicht immer nur weggucken und die anderen nicht einfach mal machen lassen #d #6#6#6
> Am Besten wir posten jetzt öffentlich wo sich z.Z. die dicken Gröni Schwärme rumtreiben und fangen schnell alle raus, die auf Meerforellen spezialisierten Industrieschiffe ( :q ) machen es ja schließlich auch nicht anders #6
> *ACHTUNG, IRONIE*




Also n Kommentar dazu spar ich mir an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Ollistricker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ MeFo75
Glückwunsch zu der Sternstunde und zu den 7 guten Mefos.
@ all, die meisten *Meckerköpfe* und *Neider* gibt es wohl doch unter den Anglern (LEIDER)!!!
Ich fahre im Jahr etwa 4-5 mal zur Küste (450km eine Strecke) und ich weiß wenn ich auch mal so eine Sternstunde erleben würde, würde ich auch 7 Fische mitnehmen wenn sie maßig und gut genährt sind.
Wir Hobbyangler sind doch der kleinste Teil, der die Fischbestände dezimiert selbst wenn da mal einer 5 Fische oder mehr mitnimmt.

Gruss aus NRW


----------



## Henryhst (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

|good:


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> @Ollistricker
> nicht jeder der c&r oder sinnvolle entnahme betreibt ist ein neider.



Das hat ja aber auch niemand behauptet!


----------



## dario18 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo.Ich in eigentlich nur Leser hier und versuche es drei Jahre schon eine Mefo zu bekommen,ich bin der Meinung hier rein gehören nur die Fänge!!!!! Ich freue mich über alle die hier was fangen!!!!!! aber mal ehrlich 4 Seiten sind hier voll und wieviele Fische sind gefangen worden????? Ehrlich lasst doch alle hier einfach ein schönes Foto reinstellen und sich freuen über ihren Fang!!!!! Das muss eben jeder selber mit sich ausmachen wieviele er mitnimmt oder.Also stellt eure Fänge hier herein und hört endlich auf mit diese blöden Diskussionen.Manch einer schreibt deswegen gar keine Berichte mehr rein.Holt ordentlich Mefos raus lasst für mich noch ein paar drinne!!!!! Gruß Frank


----------



## Nordangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin Frank. Erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board.

Dieser Thread ist nun mal mit dafür, um den Fängern die Glückwünsche auszusprechen. Oder halt anderes Informationen beizusteuern.
Ansonsten kann man nur die Fänge in den off Tropic Thread nachlesen.

Sven


----------



## Tyron (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wahnsinns-Salmonide von Seatrout, ganz ganz dickes Petri!

Ich glaub, ich fahr am We auch mal Heringe-Stippen...


----------



## mot67 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

sven meint den offtopicfree-thread für mefofänge 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121681


----------



## angler84581 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo

Ich würde es auch besser finden, Wenn hier nur die ,,MEERFORELLENFÄNGE MÄRZ 08" gepostet werden. Man könnte doch ein Zusatzthema aufmachen wo Jeder seine Meinung zu den Fängen Posten kann. Es ist nämlich nicht mehr leicht diesen post zu lesen, wenn einen *nur* die Fänge interessieren und nicht ob es besser wäre nicht soviele oder nicht. Ich denke mal wer die chance hat *7* mefo´s zu fangen, wer würde dann nicht mit dem Gedanken spielen diese mitzunehmen (gerade weil man ,,so selten" eine fängt). Den Frust über den zu geringen Fischbestand sollte man vielleicht an den *GROß*fischern auslassen und nicht an einem Angler der seinem Hobby nachgeht und mal mehr als einen Fisch mitnimmt. (Man könnte ja auch jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder releasen, oder garnicht mehr angeln gehen). Das ist meine Meinung und ich will mit diesem Post *NIEMANDEM *aber auch *NIEMANDEM *zu nahe treten oder seine Meinung schlecht reden. Ich wünsche Euch ALLEN ein ganz grosses Petri Heil!!!!!!!!

Lg.
Benny


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> nicht jeder der c&r oder sinnvolle entnahme betreibt ist ein neider.
> auch wenn man immer gerne in diese ecke gestellt wird wenn man mal seine meinung äussert.


Da stimme ich mit Dir auch überein! #6 

Und sinnvoll drüber nachzudenken ist es allemal, aber wohl eher in separaten Threads, um die "Party" :k nicht zu stören. 

Nochmal so im Überblick dazu gesagt: Jeder der sich seine Zeit mit Mefo-Fischerei um die Ohren haut, verrückt und "bekloppt" genug ist das überhaupt ausdauernd zu tun ist sicher keine(r) nur für die Pfanne, denn die sitzen eh ökonomischer am Forellensee und fangen da die Massen! 

Die Parallelität der beiden Threads klappt doch super, Kompliment! #6


----------



## macmarco (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Dickes Petri zu der Sternstunde!#6
(Ich wusste, warum ich meine beiden Mefos hier nicht gepostet habe von vor zwei Wochen 42er+44er)

Gruß
Marco  #h


----------



## angler84581 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> guck mal einen post über dir|rolleyes.da steht ein link nur mit fängen ohne off-topic|supergri.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121681



Hi,

Ja habe ich auch gesehen als ich es reingestellt habe. Aber warum wird dieses dann nicht genutzt|rolleyes??????

Lg


----------



## macmarco (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> 2 und 7 isn kleiner unterschied.


Naja das stimmt schon... Aber die Chance, dass denn was gesagt wird wegen der Größe oder irgenwie sowas ist ja immer |rolleyes
In einem Thread den ich eröffnet habe, habe ich berichtet über einen Tag in der Neustädter Bucht. Da fängt ein Bekannter von mir seine aller erste Mefo per zufall. Dann setzt ich ein Bild davon rein und was kam?
Gleich ein blöder Kommentar, das sein einen Stealhead!Naja, war ja selbst dabei und kenn mich mit der Materie ja so nen bissl mehr aus.
Das fand ich z. Bsp. auch voll daneben!!!#d

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten...

2 und 7 ist eigentlich kein Unterschied. Rechnest du im Monat, im Jahr oder wie? Diese müssigen und endlos wiederkehrenden Belehrungen und theoretischen Moraldebatten sind der Grund dafür, warum hier kaum noch jemand postet.

Zu klein, zu groß, nicht blank genug, zu viele, nicht waidgerecht, doofes Foto....

blah, blah, blah ... tausendmal gehört.

Wäre nett, dass wenn denn jemand mal hier was Interessantes postet, er nicht jedesmal damit rechnen muß auf die Mütze zu kriegen.

Irgendwie hat Sven (Nordangler) schon recht...

Uli


----------



## elbtwister (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



> (Ich wusste, warum ich meine beiden Mefos hier nicht gepostet habe von vor zwei Wochen 42er+44er)
> 
> Gruß
> Marco #h


 
LOL |good:. HAHAHA


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

bleibt bitte lieb zueinander 





angler84581 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja habe ich auch gesehen als ich es reingestellt habe. Aber warum wird dieses dann nicht genutzt|rolleyes??????
> 
> Lg



es wird genutzt und diese Offtopic-Threads sind immer aktuell. z.B. Februar 
Alle Fänge aus März kannst du im März Thread kommentarlos lesen. Was brauchst du denn noch? Was kann ich verbessern?


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Bramo schrieb:


> Also n Kommentar dazu spar ich mir an dieser Stelle.



Kannst du gerne machen.

Was mir an dieser Stelle aber immer wieder sauer aufstößt, es gibt zich Leute die sich wirklich den Arsch dafür aufreißen, dass wir überhaupt noch Meerforellen fangen. 
Welcher deutsche Fluss hat denn noch einen selbstreproduzierenden Meerforellenbestand? Na...#c
Genau so die Dänen, die Arbeiten seit Jahrzehnten an der Wiederansiedlung der Meerforellen, das kostet Geld und Arbeit ohne Ende.
Die allermeisten Meerforellenstämme können sich halt (noch) nicht ohne die Helfer reproduzieren...Da heißt es dann halt Abstreifen und Aussetzen ohne Ende...#6
...und dann kommen irgendwelche Idioten (damit meine ich jetzt definitiv NICHT MeFo75) daher und hauen zich Fischen einen vorn Kopp #q...
Und das muss meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht sein! 

Deswegen war mein Kommentar auch nicht direkt auf Mefo75 bezogen, sondern allgemein. 
Klar wenn jemand einmal im Jahr 5 MeFo's entnimmt, wayne #c Aber es gibt leider auch viele die oft die Gelegenheit bekommen und diese auch schamlos ausnutzen #q
Deswegen freue ich mich immer wieder wenn irgendwelche "Neider" :q die Fänger wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen.

Falls jetzt wieder jemand mit der Neidmasche kommt, ich kam auch schon mehrmals in den Genuss ü5 Fische am Tag zu fangen |rolleyes 
Dat zieht nicht


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich werd mich hier definitiv vor niemandem rechtfertigen! Das habe ich, weiß der Geier warum, schon oft genug getan. Ich schlag auch nicht jeden Fisch ab, pöbel aber auch nicht jeden an ders tut.

Ich bin dafür, dass jeder vor seiner eigenen Haustür kehrt!

Bins einfach nur leid ständig überall die gleichen Beiträge zu lesen!

Das war auch mein letzter Post. Versprochen! Vielleicht is dem ein oder anderen damit ja auch geholfen... Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na der Beitrag klang vor dem Editieren aber noch besser #t

Ich frage mich immer wo du hier jemanden siehst, der gepöbelt hat? |kopfkrat
Ich habe hier bisher noch nix in der Art gelesen. #6


----------



## Henryhst (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Das ist zwar jetzt ein blödes beispiel, aber ich möchte mal wissen wieviele mich hier anmachen würden wen ich immer meine 3 hechte mitnehmen würde und wen ich dürfte noch mehr? Habe letztes jahr maximal 25stück entnommen habe aber knapp 200 gefangen kleine nicht mitgezählt.Darum keiner brauch zum essen 7 meerforellen.


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Weil ich festgestellt hab, dass egal was man schreibt, jeder sichs so hindrehen kann wie ers grad braucht. Je mehr man schreibt desto mehr Sprengstoff liefert man. Und seis nur über die Auslegung des Wortes "pöbeln". Ne, das is mir definitiv zu blöd!

Over & Out!


----------



## angler84581 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> bleibt bitte lieb zueinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Du brauchst nichts zu ändern. Das habe ich noch garnicht gesehen. Ich nehme alles zurück wegen dem Zusatzthread. Genauso habe ich mir das Vorgestellt nur noch nicht entdeckt. Also alles supi!!!!!

LG


----------



## MefoProf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Seatrout

Gratulation zu dem Ausnahmefisch #6. Wahnsinn. Du weisst aber dass wir erst März haben. Von daher ist es noch ein wenig zu früh für Aprilscherze .


----------



## lille pojken (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hejsan
In Schweden ist die Mefo-Zeit auch voll in gang,kurz und schmerzlos 2stunden fischen 
18 Fische wovon 16 wieder schwimmen!!!

MvH Lars


P.s die beiden die mit durften sind beide 59cm und 2,1&2,3 kg schöne fische halt!!!


----------



## bamse34 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Glückwunsch Lars!
Was ein Tag! Sowas erlebt man hier wohl(noch) nicht!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Achtet mal darauf was die vielen ``kleinen Fischer``an der Ostsee so alles still und heimlich mitnehmen!!! Da wollt Ihr doch nicht einen glücklichen Angelkollegen der da eine Sternstunde erlebt hat (und in der Regel so schnell nicht wieder) für irgendwas verurteilen....??? Nach der ganzen Kritik die hier verteilt wurde hat man ja schon fast gar keine Lust mehr zu angeln bzw. etwas zu posten! Leute bitte wieder bisserl freundlich |rolleyes|supergri!!! 7 Meerforellen fängt man nicht jeden Tag! Es gibt auch viele Schneidertage!!! |rolleyes|supergri Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



bossi schrieb:


> Naja ich find das schon nicht schlecht 7 Mefos zu drillen.
> Aber gleich alle abzuschlagen ist schon in meinen Augen frech
> da könnt ich :v
> Wenn man 2 Fische abschlägt ist das inordnung.
> Aber gleich soviele#d#d#d


wenn du im forellen puff angelst und 10 refos fängst knübbelst du die auch ab sogar ne 40 cm forelle also bleib mal auf den teppich 
lg andre schöne forellen strecke hat er erwischt petri dazu 
#6


----------



## Stefan6 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten...
> 
> 2 und 7 ist eigentlich kein Unterschied. Rechnest du im Monat, im Jahr oder wie? Diese müssigen und endlos wiederkehrenden Belehrungen und theoretischen Moraldebatten sind der Grund dafür, warum hier kaum noch jemand postet.
> 
> ...


|good:|good:#6


----------



## Stefan6 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> toller vergleich|rolleyes.forellenpuff und refos und ostsee und meefos.


#r|muahah:


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> #r|muahah:



Haalloo... ich glaube da ging es nur um die Menge die da von so manchem auch im Refopuff abgeschlagen wird!!! Aber sich hier wegen einmal im Leben 7 mefos aufregen...!!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Haalloo... ich glaube da ging es nur um die Menge die da von so manchem auch im Refopuff abgeschlagen wird!!! Aber sich hier wegen einmal im Leben 7 mefos aufregen...!!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


rrrrrrriiiiiiiiicccccchhhhhhhhhhhttttttiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg#6 aber paar leute schnallen das eben nicht |uhoh: 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> rrrrrrriiiiiiiiicccccchhhhhhhhhhhttttttiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg#6 aber paar leute schnallen das eben nicht |uhoh:
> lg andre


 
 Wir verstehen uns,manche nich....!!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> rrrrrrriiiiiiiiicccccchhhhhhhhhhhttttttiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg#6 aber paar leute schnallen das eben nicht |uhoh:
> lg andre


Eher schnallst Du nicht den unterschied zwischen Mefo/Ostsee und einem Forellenpuff mit mistigen Zuchtforellen#d#d
Im Fropuff würde ich auch alles  mitnehmen was maßig ist,Mefo/Ostsee eh erst ab 50cm.#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Soll doch jeder mitnehmen, was in den Papieren steht. Das Mindestmaß ist doch schon festgelegt. In MV darf man am Tag nur drei Forellen mitnehmen. Damit der Fischer 30m weiter mit kilometer langen Netzen, seine 100 Forellen am Tag voll bekommen kann. Hatte letztes Jahr nur eine bekommen. Dafür war ich aber auch über 20 mal los.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Eher schnallst Du nicht den unterschied zwischen Mefo/Ostsee und einem Forellenpuff mit mistigen Zuchtforellen#d#d
> Im Fropuff würde ich auch alles mitnehmen was maßig ist,Mefo/Ostsee eh erst ab 50cm.#6


der schnallt das immer noch nicht :vik:


----------



## Ollistricker (5. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Also ich fahre am Freitag für eine Woche zur Küste um den Mefos nachzustellen. Aber eins weiß ich jetzt schon, egal was ich fange, werde es mit Sicherheit hier nicht posten.
Wie schon festgestellt, irgendjemand findet immer etwas zu nörgeln und darauf kann ich dankend verzichten. Werde mir meinen Fang doch nicht schlechtreden lassen, dafür gehe ich viel zu gern angeln.
Das war mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem unsinnigen Thema.

Gruss aus NRW


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> In MV darf man am Tag nur drei Forellen mitnehmen. Damit der Fischer 30m weiter mit kilometer langen Netzen, seine 100 Forellen am Tag voll bekommen kann.




*Zum Glück nur drei!* 

Aber nicht, damit der Fischer 30m weiter seine 100 Forellen am Tag voll bekommt, sondern Angler wie du und ich und sonst noch wer den Bestand *nachhaltig* schützen und erhalten! 
Dafür fließen, wie schon oft angesprochen, auch 50% der Einnahmen von den Küstenkarten in die Reproduktion der Meerforelle.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*", verbunden mit dem Wunsch, dass jeder von uns in sich geht und den Sinn des Angelsportes neu für sich entdeckt.
Für mich besteht der Sinn darin, einen (wenn auch nicht immer körperlich erholsamen) schönen Tag am Wasser zu verbringen. Natürlich mit dem Wunsch auch einen Fisch zu fangen. Aber für mich ist der Fang des Fisches das sogenannte "i- Tüpfelchen". 

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## macmarco (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Sorry Leute, aber diese Dikusionen werden echt lächerlich!|uhoh:#d#d
Ich werde hier nix mehr posten!


----------



## macmarco (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> wenn du rücksichtnahme um den bestand lächerlich findest|rolleyes.
> finde sone diskussionen vollkommen in ordnung solange alles wie hier friedlich abläuft.dafür ist ein forum doch da.meinungsaustausch halt.ja und es kommt sogar mal vor das man nee andere meinung als andere hat.


Na die beiden Punkte finde ich nicht lächerlich-ganz klar!
Nur verfolge mal die Seiten und die Postings, da weiß man ja nicht mehr wirklich, worüber hier gepostet wird! Außerdem, man könnte hier posten was man wolle(wenns nicht gerade eine gigantische Mefo wär) und es kommt dann mal wieder was negatives!
Ich versteh es einfach nicht,  einer postet sein Fang von 7 Mefos, und dann so ne Welle. Ich habe mich gefreut dies zu lesen! und das sollten andere auch machen!!!!!


----------



## HAL9000 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin Moin,
ich bin auch für sorgsamen Umgang beim Fischen-sowohl gegenüber den Fischen ,wie auch den mittlerweile vielen Mitanglern an der Küste.Nur mal so für die Relation und zum Nachdenken:Habe mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Meerforellenstatistik über einen einzelnen Nebenerwerbsfischer in DK gesehen.Was soll ich euch sagen-mit seinen 5 Netzen hatte er angeblich 3500 Fische im Jahr!!!!!
Das soll natürlich nicht heißen,das einem alles egal sein sollte,weil andere doch viel schlimmer sind-doch es zeigt mir folgendes auf-immer den Bauch schön flach halten!!!
lg aus FL


----------



## bossi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hey Jungs ich wollt MeFo75 und euch jetzt nicht damit angreifen.
Aber hey man jungs wenn man zwei Mefos abschlägt reicht das 
doch. Man muss sich doch nicht die Kühltruhe voll angeln mit Mefos.
Aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen wieviel er mit nimt. 
ich vinde das nur nicht so schön wenn man 7 Mefos abschlägt.


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wenn ich einmal in 2 Jahren zum Mefo-Angeln an die Küste komme und es mir jemals passieren sollte, mehrere gute Fische zu fangen, würde ich die ganz klar auch entnehmen - man muss halt differenzieren, ob ich jeden Tag an die Küste kann, oder wie unsereins, der alle Schaltjahre mal dort zum Fischen kommt!


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Danke Uli!!! 

Martin sehe ich genau so!!

Sven


----------



## sambadrom (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

moin..
da guckt man voller freude hier in diesen thread, denkt, dass man viele tolle fänge sieht... hmmm :-/


----------



## angler84581 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn ich einmal in 2 Jahren zum Mefo-Angeln an die Küste komme und es mir jemals passieren sollte, mehrere gute Fische zu fangen, würde ich die ganz klar auch entnehmen - man muss halt differenzieren, ob ich jeden Tag an die Küste kann, oder wie unsereins, der alle Schaltjahre mal dort zum Fischen kommt!




|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:
Hi,

Das sehe ich genauso. Ob ich nun 360 tage im Jahr zum angeln gehe und jeden tag (was wohl nicht vorkommt) eine Mefo fangen würde (360 Stück) oder 3 mal losgehe und jeweils 7 fange (21 Stück) ist doch schon ein grösser unterschied. Jetzt posten beide Ihre fänge und zu dem der 360 Tage angelt und jeweils seinen fang hier reinstellt bekommt antworten wie: dickes Petri, toller fang!!Mach weiter so!!!!! 
Und bei dem anderen der seine 7 Mefo die er an 1 Tag hier reinstellt steht sofort am Pranger. Ich glaube nicht das Mefo75 seine Fänge hier noch posten wird nach fast 3 Seiten kritik.

Lg
Benny


----------



## Tyron (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

An alle Profi-Diskutierer hier, die einfach nicht genug bekommen können:

Macht nen eigenen Trööt auf und diskutiert, diksutiert, diskutiert...vll ist die Diskussion nicht sinnlos, aber so langsam hier definitiv falsch, denn es geht um "Meerforellenfänge März 2008" und nicht um "Meerforellen-Diskussion 2008"...die Diskussion hat nichts speziell mitm März zu tun, also bitte macht euch nen neuen eigenen Trööt auf. Da können immer noch alle begeistert mitlesen, die es interessiert und du eure Meinungen unbedingt lesen wollen...


----------



## SundRäuber (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich gönne  jedem seine gefangenen Fische mit  zwei Ausnahmen.....  dem Kormoran und dem Fischer  nicht !!! Beide  nehmen nämlich keine  Rücksicht  auf  den Fischbestand  sondern fangen so lange bis  nix  mehr  zu holen ist ....und nun  kommt ja  nicht mit der Diskussion das  der Fischer  davon leben muss.....  Muss  er  nicht ....  denn wenn ich  in meinem Beruf  keine  Arbeit  finde  oder  nix mit  verdiene  ..dann muss  ich mir was anderes  suchen / erlernen .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Sehe ich genauso! |good:
Und wenn alle (egal welcher genauen Schutzansicht ) mal zusammenhalten würden, aufklären täten und in ihrem Umfeld jeden Kauf von Netzfisch so vehement diskutieren und verhindern würden (=Hehlerei mit Gammel/Quälfisch), dann wären wir ein großes Stück weiter! 

Ich hab in letzter Zeit mit praktischen Beispielen (=Fisch der NICHT stinkt) etliche Leute zum angeln verführt, die den Fischladen jetzt nicht mehr betreten. #6

Außerdem ist falsch behandelter (=gefangen, getötet, verarbeitet) Fisch (Supermarkt, Dose) vielfach inzwischen leicht bio-toxisch (=giftig) - nette viele Bakterien (Ciguatoxisch, Scombrotoxisch, Clupeotoxisch), sprich :v und nicht mehr eßbar, das ist vlt. für einige eine neue aber für viele inzwischen eine bekannte Sache.


----------



## ~JoJo~ (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo?
Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht hier, dass auf den Offtopic Free Thread verwiesen wird! Die Überschrift heißt hier Meerforellenfänge! und nicht "Gemotze über die persönliche Einstellung zu Fängen in Relation zur Anwesenheit an der Küste"!

Also, bleiben wir hier beim Thema. Achso, war am Sonntag los und habe ne schöne 45er rausgeholt.#h


----------



## xfishbonex (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Also, bleiben wir hier beim Thema. Achso, war am Sonntag los und habe ne schöne 45er rausgeholt.#h



petri zu deiner schönheit den siberbarren #6


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Ich gönne  jedem seine gefangenen Fische mit  zwei Ausnahmen.....  dem Kormoran und dem Fischer  nicht !!! Beide  nehmen nämlich keine  Rücksicht  auf  den Fischbestand  sondern fangen so lange bis  nix  mehr  zu holen ist ....und nun  kommt ja  nicht mit der Diskussion das  der Fischer  davon leben muss.....  Muss  er  nicht ....  denn wenn ich  in meinem Beruf  keine  Arbeit  finde  oder  nix mit  verdiene  ..dann muss  ich mir was anderes  suchen / erlernen .


100%ig meine Meinung!!! Denn alle Mefoangler an der Ostsee werden es nicht schaffen alles ``leer zu angeln``!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## saeboe (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten...

2 und 7 ist eigentlich kein Unterschied. Rechnest du im Monat, im Jahr oder wie? Diese müssigen und endlos wiederkehrenden Belehrungen und theoretischen Moraldebatten sind der Grund dafür, warum hier kaum noch jemand postet.

Zu klein, zu groß, nicht Blank genug, zu viele, nicht waidgerecht, doofes Foto....

blah, blah, blah ... tausendmal gehört.

Wäre nett, dass wenn denn jemand mal hier was Interessantes postet, er nicht jedesmal damit rechnen muß auf die Mütze zu kriegen.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt hat es endlich einer auf den Punkt gebracht!!!!!

Seit ca. 1 Jahr habe ich hier nichts mehr geschrieben. 
Ewig wird alles runter gemacht. 

Da erlebt jemand eine Sternstunde am Wasser die er wohl die nächsten Jahre so schnell nicht wieder erlebt und wird sofort runter gemacht. 

Vor zwei oder drei Jahren gab es hier noch tolle Fangbereichte von kreativen schreibern zu lesen. Etwas zum träumen und Vorfreude für den nächsten Angelturn.

Dient dieses Forum doch der Information. Wer hat was gefangen, wo und womit. 

Man bedenke das hier nicht nur Angler sind die direkt an der Ostsee wohnen sondern wie schon geschrieben nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr zum fischen kommen. 

Gerade diesen Anglern sollte man helfen und Informationen geben Ihre wenige Zeit optimal zu nutzen. 


Hört endlich auf damit andere zu kritisieren.

Und wenn die Forelle noch so klein, untermaßig, braun oder weiß der Teufel was sonst noch war. 

Spart euch dämliche komentare. 



Gruß 

Kai


----------



## Störkiller (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin ..
Kann die Diskussionen hier verstehen aber genauso nervt es auch wie andere meinen.. Will Sonnabend das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Mefo los und hab mir hier eigentlich ein paar Tips erhofft aber eigentlich geht es nur darum wieviel man entnehmen sollte... Bin natürlich entäuscht das ich nicht wirklich was lesen konnte...

aber wenn es hier im Moment eh nur darum geht muss ich jetzt trotzdem los werden..
Schaffe es aus beruflichen Gründen auch nur zwei drei mal pro Jahr an die Küste auf Mefo zu angeln.. aber eins weiß ich genau..7 würde ich nicht abschlagen.. zwei, drei ok,ist auch schon viel aber sieben ist schon doll.. es sei dem jenigen gegönnt,davon ab, aber einige haben hier einfach recht.. bei mir in der Heimat läuft ein Meerforellen/Lachs-wiederansiedlungsprogramm in der Stepenitz wo seit Jahren mit großem finanziellen und körperlichen Aufwand versucht wird diese Fische wieder anzusiedeln.. 
Es wird zur Aufstiegszeit elektrisch abgefischt um den Fischen beim Aufstieg zu helfen bzw Daten zu sammeln.. Im Schnitt sind es 80 Mefos und 30 bis 40 Lachse.. wenn man diese Zahlen nimmt und bedenkt das so wenige bei hundettausend und mehr besetzten Jungfischen zum Laichen zurück kehren sollte man nach der dritten Mefo doch etwas mehr drüber nachdenken ob man seine Kühltruhe so voll machen muss...

Hoffe jetzt aber mal nächsten Montag stehen hier wieder ein paar schöne Fangmeldungen und vielleicht auch eine von mir..
Wünsch allen ein erfolgreiches Wochenende


----------



## bossi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Alles wird gut Jungs!!!!!!#d


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gibt doch eine ganz einfache Lösung:
Man kann doch über seine Fänge berichten ( wenn  man denn will - ich machs schon lange nicht mehr ). Warum muß man dann noch erzählen, wen man mit nach Hause genommen hat? Wenn man dann noch auf diese blöden Gruppenfotos einer ganzen Reihe von abgeschlagenen Fischen verzichten kann, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Schöner Bericht, wenn man es denn gern berichten will, schöne Fotos einzelner Fische - und alles ist gut.


----------



## bossi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

So Mädels last gut sein! wir möchten hier nur noch fangberichte sehen und gut is.
Ich denk mir dann mein teil aber nagut.

Grüß Benni|wavey:


----------



## MeFo75 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Nach eineinhalb Tagen Pause wieder online.....und dann erblicke ich diese "Resonanz". Puuuhhh....

MeFo75 wird weiter posten. Soviel steht fest. Denn:

Das Ganze hier ist ein Forum, verschiedene Meinungen sind o.k., sie machen ein Forum aus. Soweit alle Äußerungen über der Gürtellinie bleiben und ich nicht beleidigt werde, solange geht das in Ordnung. Und das ist jetzt *meine* persönliche Meinung.

Ich werde weiterhin meine Kilometer am Wasser machen und auf der spannenden, wenn auch oft erfolglosen, Suche nach der Meerforelle sein. Die Nullnummern werden den Tag an der See weiterhin bestimmen. Doch abends sitzt man im warmen Zuhause und erfreut sich ob der Zeit, die man allein oder mit anderen Gleichgesinnten am Wasser verbracht hat. 

Zumindest für ein paar Stunden dem Alltag entfliehen können und eins mit der Natur und der Umgebung sein zu können. Das ist es was einen ebenso glücklich machen kann.

Und seien wir doch ehrlich: Total durchgefroren und kaputt sitzen wir da abends aufe Couch. Glatte Nullnummer gehabt, überhaupt keinen Anfasser. Aber dennoch denkt man: nächsten Morgen könnte ich schon wieder los, weils so geil ist.
So ist es zumindest bei mir.

*Und für alle (auch für die bestimmt zahlreichen, nicht registrierten Leser, die sich lediglich informieren wollen) hier das Wesentliche:*

*Mittwoch, 05.03., 1600-1800 Uhr, Kieler Außenförde (West), keinen Anfasser, Nullnummer. Hansen Pilgrim. Perlmutt...*

Grüße.

P.S. Angler sind ein merkwürdiges "Volk".#:


----------



## Truttafriend (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ MeFo75

Hut ab #6



@ all
kontrovers diskutieren macht ein Forum aus.
Seit vielen Seiten wird hier anständig mit offenem Visier "gekämpft". Immer ein gutes Stück über der Gürtellinie wie schon oben beschrieben.

Danke dafür an euch #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Unter der Gürtellinie, ist es mir auch nach ein paar Stunden im Wasser, eh zu kalt.


----------



## eastspöket (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@MeFo75#h
nicht nur Hut ab von mir,auch ein dickes,fettes PETRI :m:m
WENN DU DIR UND AUCH  ALLE ANDEREN (VORALLEM DIE NEIDER )es mal gaaaaaans langsam  ,,vor Augen'' hältst was du da mit,, EINER ''Sternstunde beim Meerforellenangeln für einen TRUBEL angerichtet hast,wo es sich um entnembare Fische handelt,so stelle DIR einmal vor was es für einen ,,WIND'' es gegeben hätte wenn diese FISCHE ALLE Ü:70 gewesen wären|kopfkrat auauauauauau-ahhhhhh#q

reingehau'n
mfGmayk


----------



## eastspöket (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



saeboe schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten...
> 
> 2 und 7 ist eigentlich kein Unterschied. Rechnest du im Monat, im Jahr oder wie? Diese müssigen und endlos wiederkehrenden Belehrungen und theoretischen Moraldebatten sind der Grund dafür, warum hier kaum noch jemand postet.
> 
> ...


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MeFo75 schrieb:


> Nach eineinhalb Tagen Pause wieder online.....und dann erblicke ich diese "Resonanz". Puuuhhh....
> 
> MeFo75 wird weiter posten. Soviel steht fest. Denn:
> 
> ...


Moin Du hattest also ne Nullrunde am Mittwoch macht:7 minus mindestens 1 !!! Dann hattest Du beim vorletzten mal nur 6!!!!!! Die nächsten Nullrunden mußt Du dann auch noch posten und dann können auch alle diejenigen die sich hier fürchterlich aufgeregt haben mitrechnen!!! Vielleicht ist das Mefokonto ja dann bald wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen....?!;+#c|rolleyes Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin Du hattest also ne Nullrunde am Mittwoch macht:7 minus mindestens 1 !!! Dann hattest Du beim vorletzten mal nur 6!!!!!! Die nächsten Nullrunden mußt Du dann auch noch posten und dann können auch alle diejenigen die sich hier fürchterlich aufgeregt haben mitrechnen!!! Vielleicht ist das Mefokonto ja dann bald wieder in den schwarzen Zahlen....?!;+#c|rolleyes Gruß vom Fischland!!!


|supergrigenau so sieht es aus #6aber das schnallen auch wieder nicht alle #d
wie du ds meintes |supergri|supergri|supergri   lg andre


----------



## totte (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann 07.03.; 17:00 bis 18:20
Wo: Kieler Aussenförde West
Wasser: leicht trüb
Wind aus Süd-West
Fisch: 1 x Mefo, mit ca. 40 cm im Wasser released.#h
Köder: Witch

Noch einen Biss ohne anschließenden Kontakt. Eine Mefo von 47cm wurde von 2 Mitanglern entnommen, das soll schon gegen Mittag gewesen sein.
Grüße:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

MeFo75 wird weiter posten. Soviel steht fest. Denn:




das wollen wir doch hoffen möchten doch mal deine 10. ü70 sehen die du gefangen hast :vik::vik:denn knallt das hier bestimmt richtig 
also immer schön weiter posten 
lg andre


----------



## oh-nemo (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



eastspöket schrieb:


> saeboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten...
> ...


----------



## torskkonge (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin MeFo75.
Hut ab. Du hast wirklich "Eier".
Obwohl ich aus dem "Hohen Norden" komme finde ich den Spruch von O.K. aus B. wirklich passend.
In S-H gibt es ein MM. von 40cm und Punkt!
In S-H gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung und Punkt!
Wenn du 5,6 oder auch 7 Trutten aufs Eis legst ist es dein Ding und Punkt!
Ich habe an der Küste schon AB-Mitglieder gesehen die waren schlimmer als die "Axt im Walde".
Also mach dir kein Kopf.Irgendwelche Nörgler gibt es immer.
Gruss ....


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> eastspöket schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...einen mach ich noch..|bla:
> ...


----------



## Angelopa (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Toll Leute,

da will ich einmal schauen was die MeFos machen und evtl. einen heißen Tip abgreifen und was lese ich? Von 8 ganze 7 Seiten Palaber. Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich meine kostbare Zeit lieber mit Angeln, statt irre lang im Board nach Infos zu suchen, verbringen sollte. Fangberichte kamen, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe von 2 (in Worten:ZWEI) Boardys. Wahnsinn
Gruss....


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Angelopa schrieb:


> und was lese ich? Von 8 ganze 7 Seiten Palaber. Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich meine kostbare Zeit lieber mit Angeln, statt irre lang im Board nach Infos zu suchen, verbringen sollte.


Das ist doch das geile hier:m
Die "Abgreiferinfos" gibts dort http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121681


----------



## bamse34 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin Moin!
Guckt mal was ich heute morgen in der KFörde gefunden habe! Da waren auch noch etliche andere Ringler!
Gefangen habe ich übrigens nichts werde aber nachher los und mir eine Ringler fressende Trutte abholen!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## eastspöket (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ oh-nemo#h
na mal von mir jetzt ein DONNERGEWITTERPETRI:m:m:m
in meinen 26 Jahren als Angler hatte ich so'n Glück noch nie.
und alles was da liegt is ja RICHTIG GROSS.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ohne SCHEISS soetwas darf und kann bei uns in M/V nur der Fischer,#qob hauptgewerblich o. nebengewerblich#q:v
reingehau'n
nfGmayk|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> eastspöket schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...einen mach ich noch..|bla:
> ...


----------



## Freelander (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hi, OH-Nemo mein Alter,Du surfst ja doch noch hier rum.....
Mein Bruder hat gestern auch ne schöne 50iger nach Hause geschleppt.
Dein Bild net schlecht....:g.


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> eastspöket schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...einen mach ich noch..|bla:
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@oh-nemo
Petri zur Strecke #6, das läßt einen doch mal wieder glauben daß noch mehr als vereinzelte Fische drin sind. Und ein paar wirste davon ja auch gehabt haben? :q
Wieviel Angler warns?


----------



## Micky (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Mal ne *NICHT*-Fangmeldung

Wer: Timmy und ich
Wo: Dazendorf links
Wann: heute 9.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Köder: Blinker und Spöket
Fänge: Einen gefühlten Anfasser, sonst nix

Eine blanke 50er lag am Strand, ging bei jemand anderem auf Fliege.

Wir werden wohl heute nachmittag noch mal nach Weißenhaus düsen und das schöne Wetter ausnutzen. Mal schauen ob wir da noch nen Platz finden |bigeyes


----------



## Reppi (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Jörg nimmt angeschwemmte Fische mit......
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen !!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@Oh-Nemo,

fischen wir eigentlich im selben Teich???

respekt und petri zu der Strecke...Das sieht ja auch wie im Fropuff


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Booooaaah Jörg, aber sag mal.."Anglerboard"..dafür hat´s nicht ganz gereicht  :q:q  ??
Dickes Petri

Peter


----------



## magnus12 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Alle Achtung!#6 Da ist wohl ein Fischkutter gestrandet....

Bei mir wars heute durchwachsen, 3 Stunden Schleppen = nix, Abbruch wegen Starkwind, ab `an Strand, nochmal 2h nix, dann an ander`n Strand, immerhin 4 Stück von 38 bis 45 cm.
3 auf Beifänger, 1 als Doublettenhälfte(!) auf Gladsax. Diverse Fehlbisse.

Mein Nachbar hatte erst auch nix, aber nach meinem Hinweis auf die BeifängerFänge baute er um auf Spiro. Das brachte ihm eine Untermaßige, eine schöne Fuffziger und mehrere Aussteiger. 

Irgendwas Kleines scheint da gelaicht zu haben, Tippe auf Garnelen..


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Schnacker.


----------



## magnus12 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wer? Ich?


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Uli greift ihr morgen an???


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Da die einzigen Fische hier ja von 2 Leuten weggefangen wurden, mußte ich ich heute bei meiner Premiere ja loosen..
War aber trotzdem bei dem Wetter eine runde Sache !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## GuidoOo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

sach mal magnus12, was benutzt du denn als beifänger? nen springer?ich war gestern den ganzen tag los...in falkenstein..am leuchtturm...und auch in mönkeberg...NICHTS...


----------



## grobro (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

...ich war Abends nochmal kurz in Staberhuk, musste dann doch nochmal 2 Stunden versuchen, mich hats gejuckt.

-Nichts und mal wieder braunes Wasser! Wo sind die Meefos??? 2007 war die erste Märzwoche schon der Hammer!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gestern stand ich mit 10 Leuten im Wasser und 3 mit Belly. Nix. Nicht mal nen Biss. Wie ausgestorben.


----------



## grobro (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Gestern stand ich 10 Leute im Wasser und 3 mit Belly. Nix. Nicht mal nen Biss. Wie ausgestorben.


 

#hwarst du auch staberhuk oder wo?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ne Elmenhorst.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Lovefield1, #h

Na da wart du ja schneller als ich! :q

Aber ich hab da doch noch was.

Wie gesagt, Fischtechnisch war absolut nichts zu holen! #d:c

Und nun zum genießen!!! #d


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Eins hab ich noch! 


Die Netze wurden direkt vor unserer Nase ausgebracht. *Von unserem Standplatz im Wasser knapp 50m vor uns!!!*


----------



## Pikepauly (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@Mefohunter 84

Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein ausser 7,62 mm.


----------



## MefoProf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



grobro schrieb:


> ...ich war Abends nochmal kurz in Staberhuk, musste dann doch nochmal 2 Stunden versuchen, mich hats gejuckt.
> 
> -Nichts und mal wieder braunes Wasser! Wo sind die Meefos??? 2007 war die erste Märzwoche schon der Hammer!




Ich weiss leider auch nicht wo die Mefos sind!#c Aber genau diese Frage stelle ich mir schon seit Monaten. Es scheint überall das gleiche zu sein. Die Fische sind einfach nicht an der Küste, wo sie eigentlich zu dieser Jahreszeit sein sollten.

An den Fischerbooten liegt es aber sicherlich nicht. Ich glaube inzwischen eher, dass sich ein grosser Teil noch in den Auen befindet. Verstehen kann ich das ganze aber nicht so richtig, da die Wetterverhhältnisse verhglichen mit der vorjährigen  Saison eigentlich identisch sind.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mefohunter 84
> 
> Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein ausser 7,62 mm.



 Na ganz so drastisch sehe ich es nicht, aber frustrierend ist es allemal. 

Kann nur hoffen, dass auch die nächste Zeit da keine Meefos vorbei kommen! #d:q


----------



## Since1887 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch!
> 
> 
> Die Netze wurden direkt vor unserer Nase ausgebracht. *Von unserem Standplatz im Wasser knapp 50m vor uns!!!*


 
Dürfen die Fischer die Netze so dicht unter Land legen? Dachte immer, die müssen einen Mindestabstand einhalten.

Gruß
Since


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Since1887 schrieb:


> Dürfen die Fischer die Netze so dicht unter Land legen? Dachte immer, die müssen einen Mindestabstand einhalten.
> 
> Gruß
> Since


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046&page=7


----------



## Windmaster (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,

war jetzt eine Woche lang auf Als und hab mir die ganzen "Fangmeldungen" mal durchgelesen und echt überlegt ob ich hier die Fänge noch posten soll oder nicht. 

Aber naja...|uhoh:

Hatte ein Haus in Skovmose und habe den südlichen Bereich der Insel befischt. War in der Woche an 5 Tagen unterwegs und konnte 25 Mefo´s zwischen ca. 35-70cm landen. 
Bevor aber wieder die ganzen "Glückwünsche" kommen #q....ich habe nur 5 Stück entnommen #h

Hatte an der Ostküste (Mommark, Gammel Pol, Voigt Strand) nichts gefangen. Am Keagnas Damm konnte ich in 2 Std. 5 Mefo´s um die 40cm fangen, die alle wieder schwimmen durften. Am letzten Tag hatte ich dann wohl eine sogenannte Sternstunde und in 2 1/2 Std. fing ich im Horup Hav ca. 15 Mefo´s. Die Größte hatte ca. 70cm, war aber leider ein Absteiger  und viele waren um die 40cm. 5 Fische zwischen 45 und 60cm habe ich dann mit nach Hause genommen.

Fast alle Fische standen in der Woche sehr Ufernah bzw in der ersten Rinne, aber man muss sie zur Zeit wohl echt suchen, da sie sehr konzentriert an den Stellen standen.


gruß windmaster


----------



## Meerfor1 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@Windmaster

Dickes Petri und Respekt für deine Darstellung.

Bernd


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

*Hallo aus dem heute sonnigen Stavanger :*

Zeit: So.,09.03.08, zwischen 13.00-15.00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm(Berkley)schwarz an Pose
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten,Windstärke 4, Südwind
Wasser: Ziemlich klar bei ca. 3-4 Grad
Temperatur: 8 Grad
Ort: Gandsfjord,ca. 5 Minuten Fussweg von mir.
Nachdem Sie mich eine Stunde lang geärgert hat und hinter
meinem Köder aus dem Wasser sprang,habe ich den Watti auf nen Haken an einer Wasserkugel ihr präsentiert,hat ihr gefallen.
Ne 58er Schönheit war das Ergebnis.
Habe hier bei mir eine schöne Strecke mit wechselndem Grund und vielen Steinen.

Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Evotec (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Zeit: 09.03.08  10:00Uhr-15:30Uhr
Wo: Geheim
Wie: Fliege und Spinnrute Köder: Polar Magnus   Spöket 18gr 
Wetter: Wind 3-4 Süd süd Ost 10grad

Kollege mit Spinnrute 3 Blanke von 45-65cm Drei fische verloren 

Ich selbst mit Fliege 3 Blanke von 48-54cm und eine 62 Steelhead 

Ein Fliegenfischer Kollege der Später dazu kam fing eine Blanke von 45 

Ein anderes Anglerpärchen das von der Eitzküste ohne fische und dem frust der 289 Angler kam Fingen auch noch 4-5 Meerforellen


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Evotec


Was für ´ne Fliege wars denn ????   Oder auch geheim ???


Gruss  martin


Der  STF#6


----------



## Evotec (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wie Oben beschrieben eine weiße Polar Magnus


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Evotec schrieb:


> Wie Oben beschrieben eine weiße Polar Magnus





#q Hab ich überlesen.....#c


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Evotec (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ist doch kein problem war auf jedenfall ein sehr schöner Angeltag
gerne wieder*lach


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Heute vor Dazendorf mit dem Kayak:
Beim Schleppen nichts. Beim Eisenwerfen eine von ca 20 cm schwimmt wieder, dann nur noch 2 Nachläufer und ein Anfasser, weiß nicht was .
Aber was interessant war: ich hab einen lütten Hornhecht, ca 35 cm lang als Nachläufer gehabt. Ich denke mal ein Einzelexemplar. Danach war nix mehr. Nach 4,5 Stunden Paddeln war das Benzin dann auch alle . War trotzdem herlicher Tag auf dem Wasser.

Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Heute vor Dazendorf mit dem Kayak:
> Beim Schleppen nichts. Beim Eisenwerfen eine von ca 20 cm schwimmt wieder, dann nur noch 2 Nachläufer und ein Anfasser, weiß nicht was .
> Aber was interessant war: ich hab einen lütten Hornhecht, ca 35 cm lang als Nachläufer gehabt. Ich denke mal ein Einzelexemplar. Danach war nix mehr. Nach 4,5 Stunden Paddeln war das Benzin dann auch alle . War trotzdem herlicher Tag auf dem Wasser.
> 
> Peter


 
dan bist du uns im auto entgegengekommen...
wir waren in dem t4 aus meiner signatur unterwegs...
waren dann einen parkplatz weiter aber leider ohne fisch 
alles was die kiste hergab wurde durchs wasser gezuppelt, leider ohne erfolg...

naja, war aber n fetter tag am wasser


----------



## magnus12 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ reason of Death:

das war die gute Magnus von Brinkhoff bzw. Achim Stahl
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info_cpath-144_244_products_id-1821.html
super Universalmuster, habe ich in Kiel immer dran, selbst beim Schleppen.

Achim Stahl hat gerade in der Gablenzstraße einen FliFi-Shop  aufgemacht,  war noch nicht  da aber die Magnus hat er bestimmt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war jetzt eine Woche lang auf Als und hab mir die ganzen "Fangmeldungen" mal durchgelesen und echt überlegt ob ich hier die Fänge noch posten soll oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Mann, mann, mann Hase!:vik:

Fofftein dat is man ne Hausnummer...

War heute so wie du sagtest, ich durfte auch silbern...

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@Windmaster

Dickes Petri!


Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Reverend Mefo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch!
> 
> 
> Die Netze wurden direkt vor unserer Nase ausgebracht. *Von unserem Standplatz im Wasser knapp 50m vor uns!!!*



Die Arschlöcher :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich weiss leider auch nicht wo die Mefos sind!#c Aber genau diese Frage stelle ich mir schon seit Monaten. Es scheint überall das gleiche zu sein. Die Fische sind einfach nicht an der Küste, wo sie eigentlich zu dieser Jahreszeit sein sollten.
> 
> Ich ging dieses jahr bislang auch immer als Schneider nach Haus, aber einige wackere haben hier ja entweder das glück der richtigen stunde oder checken bis zu 7 spots am tag, um irgendwann auf den richtigen zu treffen... Scheinbar sind die Mefos da aber bescheren einem entweder echt Sternstunen oder tote Hose...


----------



## Since1887 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> MefoProf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Ich ging dieses jahr bislang auch immer als Schneider nach Haus,* aber einige wackere haben hier ja entweder das glück der richtigen stunde oder checken bis zu 7 spots am tag, um irgendwann auf den richtigen zu treffen... Scheinbar sind die Mefos da aber bescheren einem entweder echt Sternstunen oder tote Hose...
> ...


----------



## Windmaster (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann Hase!:vik:
> 
> Fofftein dat is man ne Hausnummer...
> 
> ...


 

Top Uli, das freut mich !#6
Ich würd sagen da trinken wir morgen nen Bierchen drauf #g

Das schlimme an dem Nachmittag im Hav, es war der letzte Tag und ich wollte um 16Uhr wieder am Ferienhaus sein. Hätte am liebsten noch weiter gefischt, denn die Fische standen so massiv am Platz... Gerade die vielen Kontakte und Nachläufer waren sehr lehrreich in Hinsicht auf Köderführung etc.

Hoffe mal ich habe damit meinen "Mefo Bonus" für dieses Jahr nicht schon verspielt #:




:vik:


----------



## MefoProf (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na ja als Schneider bin ich zum Glück nicht immer nach Hause gegangen, aber wenn ich die bisherigen Fänge mit dem letzten Frühjahr vergleiche |uhoh:.
Kann ja eigentlich nur noch besser werden und so wie es aussieht scheinen die Fische ja wirklich in Schwärmen an der Küste aufzutreten....

Petri all den glücklichen


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Top Uli, das freut mich !#6
> Ich würd sagen da trinken wir morgen nen Bierchen drauf #g
> 
> Hoffe mal ich habe damit meinen "Mefo Bonus" für dieses Jahr nicht schon verspielt #:


 
Ein Mefogedicht! Nur für dich...#6

Ein Bierchen auf mein Tierchen?

Und was trinken wir auf deine 25 Fische?

Kleine Gläschen Mische?

:vik:

Ich fürchte, dass ich traumatisiert bin und dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit dir Angeln kann. Höchstens auf Plattfisch...:q


Uli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moinsen, wir waren Püttsee auf Fehmarn nur mal zum schauen und da waren 10 Mefoangler die sied  9 Uhr angelten und KEINEN Fisch hatte nicht mal nen Nachläufer oder ähnliches...


----------



## gufipanscher (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ging mir ähnlich, bin am Sa schnell 620km nach Norden gerumpelt und hab westlich von Rostock 18 !!! Stunden Blech geworfen...

Bis auf nen 30er Dorsch (nachts auf Falkfish) gar nix, nichtmal ein Nachläufer.....
vielleicht nächstes Woe nochmal.

Gruß Jul


----------



## MeFoConny (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,

war jetzt eine Woche lang in DK, habe mir ebenfalls, wie WINDMASTER, die  "Fangmeldungen" reingezogen und bin auch echt erstaunt wie wenig hier gefangen wird. 

Wir hatten ein Haus in Kelstrup und ich habe in der Sandvig Bucht gefischt. War morgens 2 Std. und abends 2 Std. unterwegs und konnte 12 Mefo´s zwischen ca. 45 und 55 cm landen, wobei die meisten aber Absteiger waren. Konnte 2 Stk mitnehmen. Es wurden auch Fische bis 74 cm gelandet.

War dann noch in Haderslev bei GO FISHING und dort wurde mir gesagt, das an vielen Stellen in DK die Schonzeit auf den 15. März raufgesetzt wurde. Also sollte man sich vorher erkundigen, weil viele Gewässerkarten mit Schongebiete/ Schonzeiten noch nicht aktualisiert wurden. 

Gruß MefoConny


----------



## Windmaster (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MeFoConny schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war jetzt eine Woche lang in DK, habe mir ebenfalls, wie WINDMASTER, die "Fangmeldungen" reingezogen und bin auch echt erstaunt wie wenig hier gefangen wird.


 

Ich war nicht erstaunt wie wenig gefangen wurde, sondern über die Diskusionen bezüglich eines Fanglimit´s das man sich setzen sollte. Finde ich völlig überflüssig, denn letztenendes muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wieviele Mefo´s (ggf man hat das Glück sich darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen, was wiederum fast nie vorkommt) er mit nach Hause nimmt. Ich denke solange das Mindestmaß eingehalten und die Fische auch entsprechend verwertet werden, sehe ich keinen Grund jemanden sein Fanglimit zu setzen.#d

Ich denke je öfters man an der Küste ist bzw je länger man schon auf Meerforellen fischt, desto mehr verändert sich die Sichtweise, auch in Hinblick aufs eigene Mindestmaß.

Wer z.B. nur die Möglichkeit hat 1-2 mal im Jahr an die Küste zu fahren, dem gönne ich dann seine evtl. 5, 7 oder auch 10 Fische.



gruß windmaster |krach:


----------



## MefoProf (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich, bin am Sa schnell 620km nach Norden gerumpelt und hab westlich von Rostock 18 !!! Stunden Blech geworfen...
> 
> Ach du Schreck! Das nenn ich mal Ausdauer |uhoh:.
> 
> ...





MeFoConny schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war jetzt eine Woche lang in DK, habe mir ebenfalls, wie WINDMASTER, die  "Fangmeldungen" reingezogen und bin auch echt erstaunt wie wenig hier gefangen wird.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass su so guten Erfolg hattest. Mit den geänderten Schonzeiten meinst du doch sicherlich die Auen, bzw die Mündungsbereiche oder? Ich hab jedenfalls noch nichts dergleichen gehört.



Windmaster schrieb:


> Ich war nicht erstaunt wie wenig gefangen wurde, sondern über die Diskusionen bezüglich eines Fanglimit´s das man sich setzen sollte. Finde ich völlig überflüssig, denn letztenendes muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wieviele Mefo´s (ggf man hat das Glück sich darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen, was wiederum fast nie vorkommt) er mit nach Hause nimmt. Ich denke solange das Mindestmaß eingehalten und die Fische auch entsprechend verwertet werden, sehe ich keinen Grund jemanden sein Fanglimit zu setzen.#d
> 
> Ich denke je öfters man an der Küste ist bzw je länger man schon auf Meerforellen fischt, desto mehr verändert sich die Sichtweise, auch in Hinblick aufs eigene Mindestmaß.
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. Das entscheidende ist letztendlich, dass man mit sich selbst im Reinen ist. Aber wenn man etwas hier im www veröffentlicht, muss man eben auch immer auf andere Meinungen gefasst sein, die dann leider manchmal auch sehr fanatisch vertreten werden.

Hab heute übrigens auch noch 2 Mefos fangen können.


----------



## MeFoConny (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Schön, dass su so guten Erfolg hattest. Mit den geänderten Schonzeiten meinst du doch sicherlich die Auen, bzw die Mündungsbereiche oder? Ich hab jedenfalls noch nichts dergleichen gehört.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Recht, habe mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt. Petri zu deinen Fischen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,ich war heute auf Rügen.Hab zwei Angelkollegen getroffen(beide wohnen auf Rügen) einer konnte ne knapp 50ziger fangen und beide meinten das die Bedingungen top sind!Aber bei mir wollten die Wasserzicken nicht richtig schnappeln!!! Einer hat dann noch die Fliege gewedelt aber nüscht.Achso die Mefo hat auf einen Witch in Grün/Silber gebissen!Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hab ich noch vergessen ,hab gesehen das da auf dem Rügendamm schöne Heringe gefangen wurden ich hoffe auch die dicken Mefos folgen denen bis ganz dicht unter Land,wird langsam Zeit....!!!|uhoh::q Gruß vom Fischland!!!#h


----------



## gufipanscher (10. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ MefoProf,
Ausdauer???? Was soll ich machen!? Ich hab 620km bis an die Küste. Soll ich wenn ich festell, dass grad keine da is wieder heimfahren, oder doch lieber nonstop auf die Stunde warten.
Eigentlich gings dort bis zum Woe nicht schlecht, aber am Sa und So hat dort kein Watangler was abbekommen. 
Egal, ich investier nochmal in Sprit.

Gruß Jul


----------



## GuidoOo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



magnus12 schrieb:


> @ reason of Death:
> 
> das war die gute Magnus von Brinkhoff bzw. Achim Stahl
> http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info_cpath-144_244_products_id-1821.html
> ...


hehe danke ...
wir haben am samstag vom verein aus mefoangeln=) wird bestimmt richtig geil...davor noch geburtsag und mit dem geld nochmal eben nen paa sachen holen...neue schnur und so...werde berichten was drauss geworden ist...
hofft dass das wetter gut sein wird :m
bb#h


----------



## xfishbonex (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hallo leute ich habe gerade gelesen das die seeringelwürmer anfangen und es schwer wird jetzt forellen zu bekommen hier mal der bericht von FSFC Auf fehmarn 
*Es geht wieder los,die Seeringelwürmer laichen. Und schwupp ist Seifekauen angesagt. Trotz Top-Bedingungen sind die Fangmeldungen momentan echt mau. Hat man Glück und es schnappt doch nochmal eine Trutte nach Blinker,Wobbler oder Fliege ist diese dick und rund von der Schlacht am Ringler-Büffet. Mal sehen wie lange der Spuk noch andauert....... *

lg andre


----------



## magnus12 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

O.K., viel Erfolg!

Ich bitte Dich nur,  mindestens 30er, möglichst Fluorcarbon  als Vorfach und einen vernünftigen Knoten zu verwenden
:m
http://www.salar.dk/tipsfastophnger.html
http://www.salar.dk/tipsrapala_knot.html

Das funktioniert und hält, aber Alles Andere, Rutschnoten, Gleitmontagen, kreuzperlen etc. bringt irgendwann Windknoten und dann reißt eine 25er wie ein Bindfaden. Spreche leider aus Erfahrung, 
Scheißgefühl eine Forelle gleich beim Anhieb mit der eigenen Fliege zu "garnieren"., habe auch schon mehrere z.T. Kleine Forellen mit abgerissenen Fliegen im Maul gefangen, die meisten Angler unterschätzen das und Basteln einfach mit normaler Vorfachschnur rum.#d

Freue mich auf Deine Fangmeldung!
 #h


----------



## GuidoOo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



magnus12 schrieb:


> O.K., viel Erfolg!
> 
> Ich bitte Dich nur, mindestens 30er, möglichst Fluorcarbon als Vorfach und einen vernünftigen Knoten zu verwenden
> :m
> ...


ok...danke hab den knoten gleich mal ausprobiert...ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach...nur eine frage:
wie lang hast du das vorfach vom spinger?#c


----------



## magnus12 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Der Seitenarm sollte etwa eine Handflächenlänge betragen. kürzer bringt Fehlbisse, länger tüddelt und verkürzt damit die effektive Länge>Fehlbisse, Windknoten  
Abstand Seitenarm bzw. Fliege zum Wobbler gut eine "Fischlänge", ich bilde mir ein der Wobbler stört sonst beim Beissen. insgesamt gibt das knapp einen Meter Länge und lässt sich gut werfen. 
Wenn  Du das Ganze an einen Pitzbauer-Ring oder einen kleinen Wirbel knotest, kannst Du dasselbe Vorfach immer wieder verwenden, ohne dass es kürzer wird, spart Zeit und Geld.#6


----------



## Watfischer84 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Waren heut spontan 2 std die Fliege wedeln, als (man glaubt es kaum) es doch mal aufgehört hat zu regnen und sogar die sonne zu sehen war.

Nach 30min nen kraftiger ruck in meiner Rute und energisches Kopfschütteln, das fühlt sich doch schon besser an. Kurzer aber guter drill...und schwups mit der welle auf den strand.
Ja...so langsam werden sie echt besser. Die kleine (59cm/1,9kg) konnte der Goldkopfmysis nicht widerstehen.













Aber die größte überraschung kam beim Ausnehmen. Ich dachte der Magen platzt gleich. War restlos voll mit mehr oder weniger verdauten Seeringlern. Die scheinen ja so langsamin die gänge zu kommen.


----------



## bossi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Sehr gut:m top.
Ich hatte letzen samstag auch eine am band mit einem ringler imitat habe ich gefischt aber konnte den fisch nicht verwerten lies wieder los nach einem kurzem kopfschüteln.
hatte aber noch ein paar schöne bisse#q
aber leider genullt
Glückwunsch dir zu der Schönheit#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri zu dem Fisch und schöner Bericht #6
Peter


----------



## goeddoek (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Jepp - dickes Petri Heil auch von mir:m

Kommen die Burschen so sachte doch in die Gänge, was :q:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes *"Petri"* ! :m
Tolle Bilder und eindrucksvoll (Mengen an Seeringler im Magen) dazu. :m

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## fischlandmefo (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri auch vom Fischland!!!:m


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

schöner bericht und petri heil zur silber dame |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Habe heute mit dem Duke nett geschneidert.....
Aber wieder Netze quer durch die gesammte Bucht........:r


----------



## seatrout61 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Montag und Mittwoch - Nix
Freitag - schlanke 40er


----------



## bossi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War Heute Fehmarnsund links wech mit der Fliege, schön ringler imitat und ab gings.
Die erste stunde gleich zwei kontackte und dann halbe stunde nix aber dann hing eine gute am Band als ich sie vor mir hatte startete sie noch einmal durch und und dann ein schöner sallto,bestimt 1m ausm Wasser raus kopfgeschütellt und Tschööö ab war sie die gut(60er Mefo) Schade sag ich nur.
Tja und das wars für denn tag.|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute in der Kieler Förde los , alles voller Ringler .

Lief aber trotzdem ganz gut nach 2 Stunden eine 45er erwischt auf nen Stripper erwischt ( beim Ausnehmen festgestellt das der Magen sogut wie leer war , sehr merkwürdig ) .

Dann ne halbe Stunde später noch nen Fischkontakt , aber leider den Anschlag vergeigt .


Naja war trotzdem nen ganz netter Test für meine neue Mefo Combo ( skeletor 2 + Daiwa exceler) .


----------



## magnus12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich angel zuviel...

nach 4 Stunden erfolglosen Schleppens- die Kieler Förde scheint übrigens laut Fischfinder heringsfrei zu sein- bin ich dann doch nochmal an meinen kleinen Lieblingsstrand getapert. 

Resultat war mal wieder in der Dämmerung eine dralle 47er  , mal wieder auf Beifänger. Fing gerade an, Ringler in sich hineinzustopfen.


----------



## MefoProf (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> War heute in der Kieler Förde los , alles voller Ringler .
> 
> Lief aber trotzdem ganz gut nach 2 Stunden eine 45er erwischt auf nen Stripper erwischt ( beim Ausnehmen festgestellt das der Magen sogut wie leer war , sehr merkwürdig ) .
> 
> ...



Dann klappt es also doch mit dem Stripper . Musste bei dem Traumwetter heute leider zu Hause bleiben


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Dann klappt es also doch mit dem Stripper . Musste bei dem Traumwetter heute leider zu Hause bleiben



Hat mich auch überrascht , auf meinem Lieblings Spöket tat sich vorher nix  #d

Als der dann dank umgeklapptem bügel gen Horizont flog bekam halt der Stripper malwieder seine chance ^^


----------



## MefoProf (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ja ja der bescheuerte Bügel. 90% meiner Köderverluste sind darauf, bzw meine eigene Blödheit zurückzuführen |uhoh:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hat mich auch überrascht , auf meinem Lieblings Spöket tat sich vorher nix  #d
> 
> Als der dann dank umgeklapptem bügel gen Horizont flog bekam halt der Stripper malwieder seine chance ^^




Petri zur Trutte!

Wir haben auch die Spökets geschwungen (Ecktown Bay), aber da ging überhaupt nichts.

Keine Ringler gesehen, aber Sandaal direkt vor den Füssen. Die Jungs sind jetzt also auch wach.

Wir liefs denn bei allen anderen in der Eckernförder Bucht heute? Irgendwelche Kontakte?


----------



## baltictrout (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Petri zur Trutte!
> 
> Wir haben auch die Spökets geschwungen (Ecktown Bay), aber da ging überhaupt nichts.
> 
> ...



null komma null, nix gesehen, nix gehört, goar nüscht.
Ententeich


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Lief aber trotzdem ganz gut nach 2 Stunden eine 45er erwischt auf nen Stripper erwischt


Petri zum Fang, auf die Bafos hatte deine Gerätekombi ja auch schon anziehende Wirkung!#6
War übrigens am Freitag spontan mit nem Kollegen in der KiFö unterwegs, konnte aber nur ne Untermaßige auf Springerfliege verbuchen. Dem Kollegen ist am Nachmittag noch ne etwas bessere ausgestiegen und damit war unser Angeltag dann auch schon wieder zu Ende. Seitdem ich meinen neuen Kescher unbedingt einweihen will, lässt meine Fangausbeute irgendwie arg zu wünschen übrig...#c:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Bin gestern früh gegen 07:45 Uhr bei der Wismarer Bucht angekommen. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, |bigeyes als ich den Wasserstand sah! |uhoh:  So hoch hatten die Wetterfrösche den garnicht angesagt. #d  Aber was soll`s. Ich hatte mich mit Mayk und Jörg verabredet. Gegen 11:00 Uhr traf ich Jörg. Mayk war einige hundert Meter weiter am Rute schwingen.   Im Laufe des Tages kamen gut 12 Angler an die Küste. Das Wasser war stellenweise leicht angetrübt. Aber es tat sich den ganzen Tag nichts. #c  Gegen 17:30 Uhr hatte Jörg plötzlich einen Fisch an der Leine. Die kleine Mefo schraubte sich immer wieder in toll kühnen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser. :k  Auch noch mal kurz vor dem Kescher. Allerdings war dannach die Schnur schlaf.   Jörg sah`s sportlich, denn die Mefo war wohl untermaßig! #6  Gegen 18:00 Uhr sagte Jörg, dass er noch 5 Würfe macht und dann für heute schluß sei. Tja und wie das manchmal so ist, genau beim letzten Wurf war Jörg`s Rute krumm. Das war schon ein anderes Kaliber, als die "Lütte" zuvor.  Nach gut 2 Minuten war der Fisch vor seinen Füßen und entpuppte sich als gut 50 -er Dorsch! #d:q  Der Haken saß tief und so brauchte Jörg noch ne Weile, um den Fisch zu versorgen. Zeit für mich, noch den allerletzten und dann den aller-allerletzten, .....   Wurf zu machen. Joh. Und dann schlug es auch in meiner Rute ein. Gut 2 Minuten später lag die 51 -er Mefo im Kescher! :q:vik:  Ein toller Abschluß für den Tag.

Was aber noch bemerkenswert war.   Der Dorsch von Jörg spuckte lauter Tobse aus und meine Mefo hatte im Magen 3 junge Heringe (Sprotten ?)!!! #6
Wünsche allen hier auch noch ne tolle Mefo an`s Band! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## GuidoOo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hmmm....
wir waren gestern mit userm angelverein in hohenfelde...
da angekommen sahen wir den ganzen strand voll mit anglern (eigenlich schon keine lust mehr wegen stellungswechsel...)
in der zeit wo wir da waren(16-18:45) wurden so weit wie ich weiss 2 Fische (meerforellen)gefangen...
bei einer hatte ich das glück...:vik:-->war aber untermaßig genau wir die andere auch...
also ca 25 angler und 2 fische:v
war also nicht so dolle...


----------



## Meerfor1 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gestern auf Fehmarn:

7.00 - 11.00 Uhr Flügge: Glatte Nullnummer. Nach einem Ortswechsel lief es besser: Bis 14.00 Uhr habe ich 3 maßige und schön fette Grönländer bekommen. Die Fische waren voll mit Seeringelwürmern. 

Bernd


----------



## der_Jig (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Haben es gestern auch mal wieder den ganzen Tag versucht. Morgens in Kahlenberg mit der Fliege (0800-1130), dann ab nach Stohl! Haben richtig gut Strecke gemacht, sind einmal am Strand entlang bis kurz nach Bülk! Haben ordentlich Angler getroffen, allerdings wurde scheinabr den ganzen Tag noch nichts gefangen! Gegen 1430 waren wir dann an einer Stelle, wo innerhalb von 20 min 5 Forellen gesprungen sind! Alle in unmittelbarer Nähe, so zwischen 15 und 25m. Fliege ging trotzdem nicht. Nachdem ich mich dann für meinen kleinen Zauberspöket in Heringsfarben entschieden habe kam dann der ersehnte und in meinen Augen auch verdiente Fisch (31 mal los gewesen dieses Jahr!! und bisher nur untermaßige oder gefärbte gehakt, viele Nullnummern und ein paar Forellen, davon eine richtig gute im Drill verloren). Naja, dann lag also die blanke und schöne 48er vor mir! Danach hab ich weiterhin Fische springen sehen (dreimal so viel, wie in den letzten drei Jahren zusammen) allerdings war nichts mehr zu holen. Danach gings noch mal zwei Stunden mit der Fliege ans Hindenburgufer, aber auch da war nichts los! Auffällig war auch bei mir, dass der Magen der Forelle nahezu leer war und auch habe ich keinen einzigen Seeri sehen können! witzig war noch, dass mir 5 m vom Ufer zwei nette Schollen durch die Beine geschwommen sind! 

So, jetzt gehts wieder los!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Eckernförder Bucht, Nordseite:

Bestes Mefowetter, aber leider keinen Kontakt zum Fisch. Anders lief es bei einem Kollegen ca. 100m weiter, der konnte eine ca. 70cm MeFo an den Strand bringen. Da ich den Drill nicht gesehen habe, kann ich auch keinerlei Info über Köder und Mageninhalt machen.

Aber vielleicht wird die ja noch gepostet.


----------



## Aalsucher (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ist die Nordseite die Marineseite?Dann war ich denn ganzen Tag auf der anderen Siete.Hab von Kiek Ut bis Aschauer Bucht alles durchgewühlt.Ok,nach Aschau bin ich mit dem Autb mit Sbiro&Fliege oder Eisen&Springer es tat sich einfach nix.(,,Dicken Hals")Wo sind blos die Trutten........?


----------



## Marco74 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Beim vierten Mal diesen Jahres hat es endlich gesilbert.
Vormittags war ich in Sierksdorf unterwegs - nix. Mittags bei Kalles Angelhop gehalten. Neben einem neues Snaps erzählte er mir noch von Fängen in der Abenddämmerung in den letzten Tagen. Nachdem ich nachmittags ohne Kontakt beim neustädter Klinikum war, gesellte ich ich mit meinem Kumpel Hörnchen zu 10-15 weiteren Spezis wieder an die Sierksdorfer Küste. Bei Niedrigwasser konnte man ganz schön weit rauswaten. In der Abenddämmerung erhilt ich dann einen kurzen Anfasser auf einen weißen Snaps beim Spinstop. Nächester Wurf - allles etwas schneller - und beim Spinstop hats rumms gemacht. Bald sprang auch schon ein richtig guter Fisch. Nach einem vorsichtigen Drill (und trotzdem recht vielen Sprüngen) hatte ich sie trotz etwas hektischem Keschermanöver im Netz. Wie sich später heraustellte 68 cm und knapp sieben Pfund! Yes!!!
Und da die Fische ungerecht sind, biss 10 ´Minuten später ne 45er, die aber wieder schwimmen durfte. Glück gehabt die Kleine - 1 Stunde eher und sie wäre als erste Forelle des Jahres fällig gewesen.
Aber die 68er reichte und mein Umzug nach HH vor drei Monaten hat sich allein schon aus diesem Grund gelohnt ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Olli Oil (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch


----------



## bossi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri Schöner Fisch!!!#6
Gruß Benni


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Endlich auch mal was zu melden: Mefo( 60 cm) auf Springerfliege Mickey Finn vor spöket  Das Wetter war besser als angedroht :q

Peter


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gratulation Marco und Peter zu den schönen Trutten:m


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Dönnerschlach, Marco |bigeyes

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch :m


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Endlich auch mal was zu melden: Mefo( 60 cm) auf Springerfliege Mickey Finn vor spöket  Das Wetter war besser als angedroht :q
> 
> Peter




Nu untertreib mal nich so, Old Beckerhand 

Die Meerforelle, bei deren Fang ich unglücklicher Weise  |supergri
Zeuge sein musste, hat aber mal ganz locker 65 cm und mehr.

Einziges Manko - leider nicht von mir gefangen worden, obwohl ich die Stelle vorher schon beackert habe 

Im Ernst, Piet - feiner Fisch, bilderbuchmäßig gedrillt, deshalb - dickes Petri Heil, mein Bester :m


Ist denn noch mehr gefangen worden ?


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!!!!:m
Wo das jetzt so sehe, ärger ich mich immer mehr, dass ich nicht in die Watbüx einsteigen kann mit meiner Schiene


----------



## DerDuke (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Nachdem mir gestern in Langballigau die Mefos vor der Nase rumgesprungen sind, sich aber keine fangen lies, habe ich heute endlich mein ersehntes Silber fangen können.
Nicht riesig, aber mit 52 cm OK für ca. 600 Km Anreise. :vik:

Vielen Dank an Jelle, der einfach genau weiß wo in der Flensburger Förde man bei egal welchem Wetter seinen Fisch fangen kann. 
In Sonderhav bin ich vorher fast abgesoffen und meine Wathose hat die Ostsee jetzt auch von innen kennengelernt.
Man sollte halt doch nicht zu weit rauswaten|peinlich


----------



## Robi Hobi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

|wavey:

War von Freitag bis Sonntag auf Rügen unterwegs!
Freitag hatte ich nach ca. 200 Würfen von Land aus, bei beschissenstem Wetter, eine Untermaßige. Vergleichbar mit nem Fetthering!:c

Samstag habe ich es dann am Nordkap, bei herlichstem Kaiserwetter,  vom Belly aus probiert.
Leider nur ein einzigen zaghaften Fischkontakt.
Auch die restlichen Petrijünger vom Ufer hatten kein Glück!|kopfkrat

Sonntag ging es dann an der Süd/Ostküste mit dem Boot raus.
Endlich ne schöne blanke 55er auf nen schwarz/roten Gladsax.
Jedoch gefangen von meinem Kumpel Steffen!#d
Der hat´s aber verdient, da er bei der Anreise nen kapitalen Motorschaden erlitt und verspätet mit nem Leihwagen erschien, mit dem er auch noch geblitzt wurde.#q

Mitte des Tags hatte ich dann doch den ersehnten starken Fischkontakt, der leider nur zwei bis drei Sekunden anhielt.
Nachdem sie sich zeigte, spuckte sie mir den Falk Fish, Switch, wieder entgegen und verschwand in den unentlichen Weiten der Ostsee.:v

Die Krönung des Tages war ein Angler, der im Schutzgebiet ne schöne Mefo von Land aus dranne hatte.
Beim Keschern kletterte der "Jeanshosenmann" die Steilmauer runter und machte zu guter letzt nen Salto ins kühle Nass.:q
Das Ende vom Lied, Mefo weg, Angler weg!
Nur das trotzdem im Laufe des Tages 12 weitere Angler kamen, die scheinbar allesamt ne Ausnahmegenehmigung für´s Schutzgebiet haben.|kopfkrat

Nichts desto trotz war es ein tolles Wochenende, mit ca. 700 gefahrenen Kilometern, 10 gelaufenen Kilometer, 5 gepaddelte Kilometer, ein Motorschaden, ein Blitzerfoto, 1.000 Würfen und eine Mefo!!!:vik:


|wavey:|wavey: Robi Hobi


P.s. Die Mefo hat ein halbes Dutzend Shrimp´s inne gehabt!


----------



## fischlandmefo (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> War von Freitag bis Sonntag auf Rügen unterwegs!
> Freitag hatte ich nach ca. 200 Würfen von Land aus, bei beschissenstem Wetter, eine Untermaßige. Vergleichbar mit nem Fetthering!:c
> ...


Genau sowas macht das Mefoangeln einzigartig....:g!!!Petri vom Fischland!!!


----------



## pohlk (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Aber man sollte sowas nicht zu oft haben, sonst könnte man die Lust am MeFo-angeln schnell verlieren....


----------



## ha-le (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

4 Tage Fyn. Nord West Ecke.
2 Tage Sturm NW - NNW - no chance.
2 Tage Sonne und leichte Briese, 5° - 6° Wasser, trübe,
4 Fische - 48 bis 51cm - blank und fett bei Sonne am Nachmittag und Hochwasser.
Voller Garnelen und Tangläufer und Seeringler.
Es waren Standfische hinter Steinen und Nachläufer aus der 2 Krautbank.
Aber gebissen haben ALLE dicht am Ufer.
Viele Fische sind bis unter die Rutenspitze nachgelaufen ohne anzubeißen.
In anlandigen Buchten viele kleine untermaßige Fische im getrübten Wasser.
Alle Fische auf Snap grün/gelb neon, Kupfer und auf Garnelenimitation mit der Fliegenrute.
Kollege konnte eine 62 ér erlegen - schlank und mit Haken.
Und ein paar 50ér.
Naja - für März in wenig mau, aber ...
... es war KLASSE:vik:

Auf ein Neues in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Robi Hobi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c...

... da habe ich schon besch... Tage erlebt.

Trotzdem Petri Heil und weiter so.

|wavey:|wavey: Robi Hobi


----------



## xfishbonex (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

petri zu den schönen silberbarren lg andre


----------



## Watfischer84 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

nachtrag von Freitag. Dick und specking, mit ordentlich würmers im magen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!!!!:m
> Wo das jetzt so sehe, ärger ich mich immer mehr, dass ich nicht in die Watbüx einsteigen kann mit meiner Schiene




Wir können doch nix dafür, dass Du Deine Waden liften lässt #d
|kopfkrat...
Peter


----------



## Thomas090883 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo zusammen und Petri an die glücklichen Fänger,

kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten wie ich einen Seitenarm für die Springerfliege hinbekomme.
Hab es  schon mit diversen Knoten probiert aber irgendwie reißt das Flourcabon ständig.
Hab schon überlegt ob es manchmal an der Schnur liegt weil die auch bei Knoten reißt wo eine "normale" Monofile in der gleichen Stärke bombenfest hält.

Gruß Thomas

Aso Flourcabon ist von Comoran in Stärke 0,25.


----------



## magnus12 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*




*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008* 

Hallo Thomas,

habe ich 3 Seiten vorher gerade jemand Anderem geschrieben:


Ich bitte Dich nur,  mindestens 30er, möglichst Fluorcarbon  als Vorfach und einen vernünftigen Knoten zu verwenden
:m
http://www.salar.dk/tipsfastophnger.html
http://www.salar.dk/tipsrapala_knot.html

Das funktioniert und hält, aber Alles Andere, Rutschnoten, Gleitmontagen, kreuzperlen etc. bringt irgendwann Windknoten und dann reißt eine 25er wie ein Bindfaden. Spreche leider aus Erfahrung, 
Scheißgefühl eine Forelle gleich beim Anhieb mit der eigenen Fliege zu "garnieren"., habe auch schon mehrere z.T. Kleine Forellen mit abgerissenen Fliegen im Maul gefangen, die meisten Angler unterschätzen das und Basteln einfach mit normaler Vorfachschnur rum.#d

Anmerkung: ich selbst fische 33er Flourcarbon, wenn Du die Fliege mit dem Öhrknoten abindest kannst Du auch 40er verwenden, ohne dass die Fische Probleme beim "Beissen"(=Einsaugen) bekommen. Beim Schleppen nehme ich auch 40er wg. Dorsch-Doubletten, beissen  die Trutten genauso gut drauf.


----------



## DDK (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und Petri an die glücklichen Fänger,
> 
> kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten wie ich einen Seitenarm für die Springerfliege hinbekomme.
> Hab es  schon mit diversen Knoten probiert aber irgendwie reißt das Flourcabon ständig.
> ...




Tach, 
ich benutze immer 35 FC und als Seitenarm 28 FC, hat eine Tragkraft von ungefähr 8 kg. Bei dem Knoten benutzeich den hier:

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angelpraxis/knotenkunde/PDF-Files/Blinker_-_Paternoster-KA50.pdf


----------



## totte (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@madnus12

Habe Deinen Knotentip für die Springerfliege auch ausprobiert, schon letzte Woche Donerstag. Am Freitag verlor ich gleich auf eine Polar magnus meine ersten Fisch auf Springerfliege. Ca 1/2 Meter vor dem Kescher verabschiedete sich eine schöne Regenbognerin nach 3 Minuten Drill mit hübschen Sprüngen. Am Samstag konnte ich dann eine 50er Mefo landen, war aber ein Hungerhaken und durfte wieder schwimmen.
:vik:


----------



## Thomas090883 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Supi, hat geklappt besten Dank.
Habs jetzt mit ner 0,25er probiert.....hab als alternative noch ne 0,40er werde die wohl denn wie beschrieben als Vorfachschnur nehmen und die 0,25er dann als Seitenarm.
Wobei mir ne 0,40er bald bissel stark erscheint.
Wird schon...


----------



## magnus12 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Lieber Thomas,

lass das bitte sein. 25er als Seitenarm ist zu dünn, glaubs mir. Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig Springermontagen und habe wirklich alles ausprobiert. 

Auch wenns im Wohnzimmer hält- am Wasser bekommst Du ganz schnell Windknoten, die du nicht merkst, und wenn ein Fisch einsteigt machts knack:v Gerade der von DDK beschriebene Rutschknoten, der sich verlockend leicht nachträglich aufs Vorfach basteln läßt,  hat mich einige Fische und noch viel mehr Fliegen gekostet. 

Nimm lieber die 25er als Vorfachschnur und die 40er als Springer, macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## Thomas090883 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Mmmmhhh ja,

hab bei der 0,25er nur leider schon zu oft erlebt wie sich der Köder nach mehreren Gewaltwürfen verabschiedete....das nervt auch irgendwann.
@Magnus: ich verwende zum verbinden den Knoten den du im Link angegeben hast nur eben ohne Seitenarm.
Vom Rutschknoten halt ich im Übrigen auch  nicht viel.
Aber ich werds mal versuchen und berichten


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ magnus: Ich fische, wenn ich ´nen Springer montiere fast immer mit 23-er Mono als Seitenarm, mit ´nem Nagelknoten auf die Hauptschnur ( auch 23-er Mono)getüdelt. Die Fliege rutscht bei Biss nach unten, und ich tacker den Fisch nicht mit dem Blinker oder Wobbler am Grund fest.
Kann bisher nicht über Verluste bei der Montage berichten. #c

Peter


----------



## pohlk (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Konnte gestern seit langer langer |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Zeit auch mal wieder silber sehen.

War mit HAVSEI auf Rügen unterwegs.
Bedingungen waren gut, bis auf den Wind mit gefühlten 6-7 Stärken.

Und so hatte HAVSEI auch nach wenigen Minuten den ersten Biss. Erst dachten wir, es sei ein Dorsch da der Fisch nicht hochkommen wollte. Doch es war eine schöne Forelle von geschätzten 55 -60 cm. Leider sollte sie beim anschließenden Keschern verloren gehen, da sich ein Haken im Netz verfing und sich die Forelle irgendwie rausdrehte.

Was sich HAVSEI gedacht bzw. gesagt hat könnt ihr Euch denken...:v:r:r:r:v

Dann hatte ich das Vergnügen auf einen sehr tief gefischten Hansen Flash einen Biss zu bekommen. Und schon nach den ersten Bewegungen wusste ich, dass es kein Dorsch ist.

Kurz vorm Keschern gabs nochmal Angstschweiß auf der Stirn, da sich die Forelle in ganzer Pracht aus dem Wasser schraubte und sich irgendwie in Vorfach drehte. 
Egal, der Fisch war kurz benommen und lag kurze Zeit später im Kescher. :g:l

(Schön so eine Forelle, echt schön und leider viel zu selten.)

69cm und gute 6-7 Pfund lagen da vor mir.(Mein Tag war gerettet :k:k)


Dann haben wir noch weiter gefischt und ca. 2 Stunden später zuppelt es verdächtig 2x an meiner Rute und die nächste Forelle hängt. Gibt ordentlich Gas, schwimmt dann bis kurz vor die Füße mit und legt dann nochmal richtig los. Springt, schüttelt sich, und springt und springt und liegt im Kescher.

53cm (Mein Grinsen geht irgendiwe nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht :vik

Dann noch ne Stunde gefischt, aber ohne weitere Kontakte.

Ein herrlicher Tag nach einer so langen Durststrecke.


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



pohlk schrieb:


> Konnte gestern seit langer langer |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Zeit auch mal wieder silber sehen.
> 
> War mit HAVSEI auf Rügen unterwegs.
> Bedingungen waren gut, bis auf den Wind mit gefühlten 6-7 Stärken.
> ...


Petri vom Fischland!!! Rügen ist doch immer schön oder...???Nach Ostern greife ich auch wieder voll an vielleicht sieht man sich!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Bonifaz (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gut Fisch !!  Glückwunsch....


----------



## pohlk (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ fischlandmefo

Rügen hat aber auch schon viel Schweiß gekostet...

(vielleicht kann man sich ja auchmal zum pietschen treffen)


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



pohlk schrieb:


> @ fischlandmefo
> 
> Rügen hat aber auch schon viel Schweiß gekostet...
> 
> (vielleicht kann man sich ja auchmal zum pietschen treffen)



Jo,ich schaue immer nach dem besten Wetter und dann wenn Arbeitstechnisch und Kindertechnisch alles supi ist geht das voll los...!!!Kannst ja wenn du los willst mal ne PN.schicken vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann an der Mefofront..!!!:g:m|supergri Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> @ magnus: Ich fische, wenn ich ´nen Springer montiere fast immer mit 23-er Mono als Seitenarm, mit ´nem Nagelknoten auf die Hauptschnur ( auch 23-er Mono)getüdelt. Die Fliege rutscht bei Biss nach unten, und ich tacker den Fisch nicht mit dem Blinker oder Wobbler am Grund fest.
> Kann bisher nicht über Verluste bei der Montage berichten. #c
> 
> Peter




Moinsen Leute,

Da ich leider keine Erfahrung mit Seitenarm habe, würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie weit vor dem Blinker oder KüWo ihr die Fliege befestigt.


Und wie häufig beisst der Fisch nach Euren Erfahrungen auf den Beifänger im Vergleich zum Wurfköder?


Werd Morgen wohl mal wieder die AbendMefos ärgern gehen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Pohlk:

Petri zu deinem Karfpen! Ich finde es auch immer spannend, wie lange man Fischen auf die Mefos das Eisen Schwingen kann, ohne dass irgendwas passiert, und dann nach Stunden rummst es irgendwo um einen rum und alles ist wieder voll fokussiert...

Lass Sie Dir schmecken!


----------



## pohlk (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Werd ich machen, hab die Familie schon eingeladen.


----------



## magnus12 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Peter: 
Nagelknoten ist ne gute Idee. 
http://www.animatedknots.com/nailknot/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
Kleines Röhrchen habe ich eh immer dabei zum Spirofischen. 

@Reverend:
Abstand Springer-Hauptköder eine "gefühlte Fischlänge", bilde mir ein der Hauptköder stört sonst beim Beissen. Länge des Springervorfachs eine Handfläche.

Zur Beifängerquote - im März gefühlte 3:1, im Herbst und Winter eher andersherum. An einzelnen Tagen jedoch 100%. 

Ist aber auch abhängig von der Angelweise. Wer mit dem Blinker richtig zaubern kann, wird damit immer relativ viele Fische überreden.

Wenn ich aber einen Beifänger benutze, kombiniere ich meist mit recht klobigen aber weitwurfstarken Ködern wie 27er Gladsax oder 28er Flipper, die locken dann mehr Fische an die Fliege als dass sie selbst fangen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



magnus12 schrieb:


> @ Peter:
> Nagelknoten ist ne gute Idee.
> http://www.animatedknots.com/nailknot/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> Kleines Röhrchen habe ich eh immer dabei zum Spirofischen.
> ...




Hmmm...Vielen Dank, das klingt spannend...Denn o richtig gezaubert haben meine Blinker bislang noch nicht dieses Jahr


----------



## lille pojken (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hejsan
Nach der Arbeit eben schnell noch ein paar wurf an der Kueste von Kivik gemacht beim 
bessten Schneesturm seit tagen!!!
2mal 55 wieder schwimmen lassen,und ein ueberspringer ist beim nachbar rausgekommen schön blank und ca 75cm!!!
beim weg zum Auto hatte ich gesehen das die jungs aus HH sind Petri von mir zu dem Fisch!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## donlotis (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern bei West-Fyn: Ringsherum Sonnenschein, nur ich stehe mitten im Schneegestöber! Schöne Farben am Himmel!!
Habe drei gute Vierziger fangen können, MefoProf hatte mehr Glück und hat seine 53er mitgenommen.

Gruß donlotis


MefoProf mit Mefo:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Anhang anzeigen 78012

	

		
			
		

		
	
Und nun hats auch bei mir gerummst:


Wo: Eckernförder Bucht, Südseite, da wo es so schön steinig ist ))

Dachte erst an einen Hänger im Blasentang vor meine Füssen, als der vermeintliche silberblanke Hänger plötzlich einen Salto nach dem anderen Schlug.

Konnte meinem rot-schwarzen Spöki mit Uralt-Beifängerfliege Marke "Tangläufer des Todes" nicht widerstehen (Danke für den Tip, Magnus 12)

Ein paar Minuten, Salti und Schweissperlen auf meiner Stirn später lag dann eine schöne blanke 50er vor mir im Sand )) Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Spöki gewonnen hatte, steht also 1:0 für den Hauptköder 

Hatte dann direkt 5 Min später einen Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse, den ich dann aber auch nach diversen Köderwechseln nicht mehr gesehen habe. War zum Glück eh im Grönländerformat. Dann noch einen Anfasser bei Dunkelheit und dann ohne Köderverlust aber mit einen netten Silberfisch zurück Richtung Auto.

Ach ja, Kamera hab ih grad nich da, aber das hol ich nach :Ö))

Frohe Ostern und Dicke Fische wünscht

The Rev


----------



## Bramo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Mal ne blöde Anfängerfrage: Wie fisch ich diese Springerfliegengeschichte? Normal wie mit Wurfköder oder gibts da dann ne besondere Köderführung? Und... Welche Fleigen nimmt man am besten dafür?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## totte (21. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Kurzer Bericht über den heutigen Angeltag.

Läßt sich leicht mit dem Satz mit X bezeichnen; nix. Über Mittag Kieler Aussenförde Ententeich ohne Fischkontakt, einen Fisch beim Rauben gesehen.
Nachmittags bis in die Dunkelheit Schönhagen. Über den ganzen Tag wurden laut der Mitangler 2 Forellen auf Spirolino mit Fliege gefangen. Auf Blech und Springerfliege ging nichts, obwohl zahlreiche Fische in Reichweite gesehen wurden. Vielleicht ist der Wetterumschwung schuld.
:vik:


----------



## Meerfor1 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin zusammen,

gestern von 7.30 - 13.00 auf Fehmarn lediglich einen schönen Grönländer von 41 cm, der wg. Karfreitag trotz seiner Größe den Gang in die Pfanne antreten mußte. Extrem rotes Fleisch, sehr guter Geschmack. Insgesamt ging wenig, ich habe nur noch eine andere Forelle gesehen. Ein Sportsfreund erzählte mir, dass er seit 1 Woche auf Fehmarn ohne einen einzigen Biss geblieben ist.

Bernd


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

*Sag mir wo die Angler sind, ........  *|bigeyes |kopfkrat

Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl. Heute geht was! Der Entschluss am heutigen Tag, Karfreitag den 21.03.2008, doch noch an die Ostsee zu fahren und meinen silbernen Lieblingen nachzustellen, reifte in mir beim morgendlichen gemeinsamen Frühstück mit meiner Frau :l.  Eigentlich hatten die Wetterfrösche in Funk und TV stürmische Winde angesagt. Aber im Internet lass es sich ganz anders. Schwache Winde aus Süd, Schauer aus Hagel und Graupel. Dazu noch Regen. Eigentlich perfektes Meerforellenwetter, sagte ich zu meiner Frau :m.  Sieh sah mich nur ungläubig an und schüttelte den Kopf #d.  Aber das „Einverständnis“ bekam ich dennoch.
Also schnell die Sachen im Auto verstaut und dann ab Richtung Wismarer Bucht. Dort empfing mich Bewölkung mit teilweisen Sonnenstrahlen. Also nichts wie ins Wasser. Ich gesellte mich zu einem Fliegenfischer. Das tat ich mit der Bemerkung, dass ich auch meinen Kopf einziehe. Er sagte nur, dass er dann, wenn der Haken beim Rückschwung fäßt, wenigstens Kontakt haben würde. Ich entgegnete ihm, dass die Freude darüber aber sehr einseitig und von kurzer Dauer sei. Und schon schwang ich meine Blinkerrute neben ihm. Er kam aus der Nähe von Hamburg. So fischten wir gut 30 Minuten gemeinsam und fachsimpelten über den Fang von Meerforellen |bla:. 
Anschließend verließ ich ihn, um mein Unternehmen alleine fortzusetzen. Das Wasser war heute recht hoch und der Wetterdienst hatte noch steigende Wasserstände vorhergesagt. Auch war das Wasser recht trübe und von einer bräunlichen Färbung. Ich entschloss mich den montierten Gladsax Wobbler 27 gr. in grün/silber zu entfernen und einen Snap Draget 25 gr. grün/silber/weis zu montieren.
Selbst das weis war im Wasser eher als ein grau zu erkennen. Gegen 13:50 Uhr kam ich an eine mir markant vorkommende Stelle an. Ich wusste, dass an dieser Stelle recht tiefes Wasser bis dicht an das Ufer reichte. Beim dritten Wurf spürte ich einen leichten Zupfer. Sofort reagierte ich, in dem ich den Köder leicht absacken ließ und gleich darauf wieder beschleunigte. Aber nichts geschah. Den nächsten Wurf setzte ich in die gleiche Richtung, begann aber sofort und schnell mit dem einholen des Köders. Und genau an der Stelle, an der zuvor der Zupfer zu verzeichnen war, erfolgte der Biß!. Die Meerforelle katapultierte sich immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Ihr Leib war mehr über, als unter Wasser. Dennoch hielt der Haken und ich konnte nach bangen zwei Minuten die Meerforelle keschern. Sie war gut maßig und ich versorgte Sie sofort. Das angelegte Maßband zeigte 49 cm. Der Auftakt war gemacht :q.  Ich warf erneut aus und im selben Moment war die Rute wieder krumm. Auch diese Meerforelle kämpfte mehr in der Luft, als im Wasser. Vor dem Kescher sah ich eine gut 45-er Meerforelle. Die Handlandung gelang und ich löste den Haken noch im Wasser. Dankend verabschiedete Sie sich mit einem Flossenschlag #h.  Nach weiteren fünf Würfen bekam ich wieder einen Biß. Dieser Fisch war entwas größer, denn die Gegenwehr war doch heftiger. Aber auch diese Meerforelle kämpfte mehr über, als unter Wasser. Nach drei Minuten schlossen sich die Keschermaschen um eine blanke 52-er Schönheit :m.  Nachdem auch dieser Fisch versorgt war, fischte ich noch weiter an der Stelle. Aber eine weitere Meerforelle wollte sich nicht mehr überzeugen lassen. Also ging ich ans Ufer, um den Moment noch mal in ruhe zu genießen. Dabei viel mir auf, dass weit und breit kein weiterer Angler zu sehen war.
Bei meinen anderen Besuchen an dieser Stelle konnte ich immer mehr als 13 Angler zählen und das Lied „Sag mir wo die Meefos sind, wo sind sie geblieben!“ singen. Heute hätte der Text geheißen:
„Sag mir wo die Angler sind, wo sind sie geblieben!“ |kopfkrat  Na mir sollte es recht sein. Zwischenzeitlich hatte auch das Wetter sich geändert und die versprochenen Schauer prasselten unaufhörlich auf die Wasseroberfläche. Nach meiner „Besinnungspause“ ging es wieder ins Wasser. Ich watete fischender weise immer weiter die Küste entlang. Dabei viel mir auf, dass der Wasserstand schon erheblich gestiegen war. Es herrschte jetzt auch eine kräftige Strömung, welches sich am rotierenden Blinker unter der Rutenspitze und am „schwebenden“ Netzt des Watkeschers im Wasser bemerkbar machte. Tja und eine Strömung bringt ja bekanntlich auch Fisch. Und gegen 15:20 Uhr war`s dann auch wieder so weit. Ein kräftiger Schlag durchfuhr meine Rute. In einer Entfernung von gut 40 m schraubte sich eine schöne Meerforelle aus dem Wasser. Nach 4 Minuten lag auch dieser Fisch sicher in dem Kescher und das anschließende messen ergab glatte 59 cm :m.  60 hätte sich sicherlich besser angehört und auch gelesen, aber es waren halt „nur“ 59! Aber was heißt hier „nur“? Ich hatte angesichts des Fangerfolges ein breites grinsen im Gesicht  :vik:!  Jetzt ging es ab an den Stand und schnell noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ich packte danach alle Sachen zusammen, ließ meinen Blick noch einmal über die Ostsee mit ihren verborgenen Bewohnern schweifen und stiefelte Richtung Auto. Der Strand stand jetzt bis auf wenige Meter vollkommen unter Wasser. Von Mittag bis 16:00 Uhr war das Wasser gut 60 cm gestiegen. Das war nicht nur am fast überschwemmten Strand zu erkennen, sondern auch an den zuvor noch sichtbaren, jetzt aber vom Wasser umschlungenen Steine. Ein fantastischer Angeltag neigte sich dem Ende. Für mich bleibt die Erkenntnis, das die „Zicken“ die Strömung lieben und auffällige Köder im trüben Wasser der Schlüssel zum Erfolg sind. :m #h



Zusammenfassung:

Wann: 21.03.; 12:00 bis 16:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wasser: trüb, bräunlich
Strömung: stark
Wasserstand: stark steigend
Wind: Süd 2 bf
Fisch: 4 x Mefo, gut 45 cm im Wasser released, 49 cm, 52 cm, 59 cm
Köder: Snap Dragte grün/silber/weis 25 gr.


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Superbericht und dickes Petri zu den Fischen..sehen toll aus.
Man gut wenn unsere Frauen so viel Verständnis zeigen 

Schönes Osterfest noch

Peter


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Tja manch einer hat Glück mit der Frau!!! |rolleyes :m

Ich wünsche dir, Peter, auch ein frohes Osterfest und natürlich auch ein paar dicke Fische! #6#h


----------



## Renz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen und danke für den tollen Bericht, Rolf! #6
Ich bin leider noch immer nicht losgekommen, werde dir dann aber hoffentlich ähnlich berichten können!


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na Rolf, das war ja mal ein Tag. Dickes fettes Petri. #6
Habe etwas ähnliches dort ja auch schon mal erlebt. Karfreitag war Familientag, werde wohl Montag mal versuchen. #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Besten Dank, Dirk! #6
Viel "Petri" am Montag! #6 #h


----------



## goeddoek (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Auch von Lolland herzliches Petri Heil, Rolf #h

Na, denn wollen wir doch am Montag mal schauen, was wir so fangen können


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na dann wünsch ich auch dir am Montag einen gaaaanz Dicken!!!  #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na wenn zwei wie Gorgi und ich ostereiergeschwängert unterwegs sind kommen die Mefos auf die rote Liste 


Peter


----------



## eastspöket (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

mooin mooin Rolf#h
dem Glücklichem schlägt keine Stunde|rolleyes
dem Mutigen gehören die FischePETRI HEIL NACH DEINER LANGEN FLAUTE WURDE ES AUCH ZEIT:m
mfG mayk|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Glückwunsch und Petri auch vom Fischland!!!#h Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!:m


----------



## elbtwister (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

moin rolf#h
auch von mir ein dickes petri#6.
hast deinem "nick"mal wieder alle "ehre "gemacht und den "riecher" gehabt. 

Frohe ostern wünscht euch joerg#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche! |supergri :m

@ Jörg

Und du hast`s mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht! :m
Danke! :m #h


----------



## Frango (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hei boardies, #h

verbrachte 20. und 21. 03. in Rerik, war an beiden Tagen in der Teufelsbucht angeln.
Donnerstag war es gegen vormittags noch recht windig, so um die 5-6, NW, abnehmend, gab `ne gute Welle ab, Wasser war entsprechend aufgewühlt. Habe mit einem 30g Blinker angefangen (Blau/Silber), um überhaupt ein paar Meter zu schaffen. Fisch "natürlich" Fehlanzeige. Das Wetter sollte dann noch die gesamte -eher April-typische- Bandbreite abgeben, teils Sonnenschein, abgewechselt von Hagelschauern und leichtem Schneetreiben. Gegen 14:30 Uhr beruhigte sich der Wind zusehends, Brandung trudelte langsam aus. Gegen 16:45 Uhr war es dann soweit: Meinem 22g Falkfish/Witch Küstenwobbler in Schwarz/Rot/Silber konnte eine schöne 51er nicht widerstehen! Groß die Freude, vergessen die müden Knochen! Sollte dabei bleiben.
Tags drauf (Karfreitag) waren alle Fische bei der Messe. Wetter wurde immer besser, Sonnenschein und Ententeich zum Nachmittag hin, aber nach 7 h angeln (10:00 bis 17:00) nicht ein Biss. Ging allen anderen Anglern, die ich gesprochen habe ähnlich, einer hatte eine Untermaßige, natürlich releast! Zwei, drei Mal war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen Anfasser hatte, hat ordentlich geruckelt und Haken war frei von Kraut und/oder Algen, anyway, war trotzdem ein toller Tag und unsere Gäste gestern Abend waren angesichts der zubereiteten Mefo äußerst angetan!
Schöne Ostern noch!
Nächstes WE gehts nochmal hoch, 500 km für (evtl.) nicht eine Fischschuppe, ha, ha, wir sind doch echt alle bekloppt...
Atschö :vik::vik:
Frango


----------



## DDK (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Nächstes WE gehts nochmal hoch, 500 km für (evtl.) nicht eine Fischschuppe, ha, ha, wir sind doch echt alle bekloppt...

Jo, dass kenne ich |supergri

:vik: WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB:vik:


----------



## Küstenwolle (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo Rolf
Dickes Petri von Küstenwolle (Wolfgang) und sicherlich auch von Martin (Skorpion) aus Hamburg


----------



## dat_geit (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hab gestern mal anpaddeln in Eckerntown bei Kiekut gemacht.

Zwei Stunden testen mit Entenfüssen und Fliegenrute brachten viele Erkenntnisse, aber keinen Fisch.

Aber ich wurde zur Touriattraktion und damit mangels Seehunden oder Finwalen zum meistfotografierten "Wasserlebewesen".


Wenige andere Angler waren auch unterwegs und konnten nichts vermelden.

Andy


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Küstenwolle |wavey:

Besten Dank für die "Petri-Grüße"!  #6
Dann seht mal zu, daß es auch bei euch bald schnackelt! #6


----------



## Robi Hobi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

#h#h mefohunter84

Schön zu lesen, dass es außer kilometerlange Netze auch noch Mefo´s dort gibt!

Hoffe Du lässt noch ein paar drin, bis ich wieder oben bin!|supergri

|wavey: Robi Hobi


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ein paar  |kopfkrat  das sind zwei! :q   Geht in Ordnung! #6
Also Netze standen diesmal keine dort.   Aber das will nichts heißen. Die sind ja schnell wieder ausgebracht! 
Aber solange schöpfen wir Kraft von der herlichen Natur und nebenbei ein "paar" Silberbaren ab.  :q  #6


----------



## Frostbeule (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo,gestern auf Fehmarn gewesen,vormittags Presen ,nachmittags Katharinenhof,sehr viele Angler,zwei Fische gesehen,bei mir aber kein Zupfer. 
Gruß Frostbeule


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moisen!
Wir waren gestern zu viert auf Fehmarn...Erst 4 Stunden in Teichhof und dann nochmal für 2 Stunden in Presen/Marienleuchte.Keiner von uns hatte einen Fischkontakt!Echt komisch im Dezember und Januar bin ich nie Schneider nach Hause gegangen,aber seitdem habe ich jetzt viermal ne null Nummer hingelegt!!!


----------



## Frostbeule (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ja, wir haben im Januar am besten gefangen,als es schön mildes Tiefdruckwetter war,aber im Moment geht garnichts, ist echt komisch


----------



## magnus12 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moinsen,

das ist leider nicht komisch, das ist zu saukalt!:v

habe neulich an einem Tag an 3 verschiedenen Stränden genullt,
persönlicher Rekord!:vik::vik::vik:

Auf der anderen Seite hat die Sonne super power, am Montag habe ich den vermutlich einzigen Fisch am Strand beim hinauswaten verjagt, nette Bugwelle!

Wenn am WE wirklich wärmere Luft aufzieht, rappelt das garantiert in der Kiste. Hering ist da, die Würmer sind alle schon verdaut, das wird was! |supergri


----------



## gallus (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hallo magnus,
meinst du mit-würmer schon verdauht- daß die borstis ihr laichgeschäft schon hinter 
sich haben?


----------



## magnus12 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Einzelne Borstis gibts das ganze Frühjahr zu fressen, aber der appetitverderbende Massenauftrieb sollte langsam vorbei sein


----------



## goeddoek (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> das ist leider nicht komisch, das ist zu saukalt!:v
> 
> ...




Jepp - das glaube ich auch. Wird ja auch Zeit, näääch ?


Nach dem milden Winter, hatte ich dieses Frühjahr auch anders erwartet. Aber wie heißt es ? "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freunde" :q

Das wird schon noch :vik:


----------



## Sammael (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Henryhst schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich persönlich würde auch niemals 7 meefos an einem tag abschlagen.aber das muss wohl jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
> ...


----------



## xfishbonex (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Sammael schrieb:


> fantazia schrieb:
> 
> 
> > moin!
> ...


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hatten wir das nicht schon reichlich...??? Nicht schon wieder!!!#d#h Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## bossi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute mit kolege in Süssau,von 15.00uhr bis 19.30uhr und habe mal genullt, Kolege hatt eine schöne 50er rausgeorgelt mit einem rot/kupfernen Blinker. 

Gruß Benni#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ja, Bitte an den Moderator: Sonderthread mit "Wieviele Mefos darf man mitnehmen" aufmachen und alles zu dem Thema da reinverschieben. Ansonsten bleibt das hier der Chaosthread schlechthin |uhoh:

Hier steigen die Temperaturen minütlich, und die Würmer sind am Wochenende alle erfroren, so dass es dieses Wochenende eigentlich mal wieder in der Kiste rappeln sollte...

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Kieler Mefoangler sich dann bei bestem Wetter den Theorieversprechen von der Falkfish Präsentation bei Knutzen widmen anstatt die Strände unsicher zu machen.


----------



## 23buster23 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gestern in DK, Sonderborg, 
2 Wurf *Bääääämmmm* 
20 sec. Drill,  denn war es das leider wieder die nächsten 3Stunden.
So muss mich fertig machen soll an die Küste, den Schlingel von gestern holen


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



23buster23 schrieb:


> Gestern in DK, Sonderborg,
> 2 Wurf *Bääääämmmm*
> 20 sec. Drill,  denn war es das leider wieder die nächsten 3Stunden.
> So muss mich fertig machen soll an die Küste, den Schlingel von gestern holen



Dann mal TL -und schnapp ihn dir

|supergri|supergri
Peter


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

sorry wegen des posts....musste das mal loswerden, so wie anscheinend einige vorposter auch schon...
war leider aber auch zu faul so viele  zu lesen


gestern hat jemand ne mefo gezogen, mit nem hansen flash silver/blue.....
ich denke, so langsarm sollte ich wohl auc h an die mohle gehen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute malwieder in der Kieler förde Unterweg Wetter war ja herrlich, schön sonnig und Windstill .
An meinem eigentlichen Ziel angekommen sah ich dann schon mehrere Angler im Wasser und bin gleich wieder zurück , auf in der reihe stehen hatte ich nu garkeinen Bock ...

An ner anderen Stelle war bis auf 2 Bellyboat Kapitäne nichts los , also ab ins Wasser .

Hab dann erstmal den Nahbereich mit nem Stripper abgesucht und wie erwartet tat sich absolut garnichts .

Dann den guten alten Rot/schwarzenSpöket ran , und den gegen Horizont gefeuert .Auch hier tut sich aber erstmal nichts .

Ich bewunderte dann beim Fische etwas die Landschaft die durch die tief stehende Sonne recht interessant aussah und plötzlich stieg so 50m vor mir eine nicht grade kleine Mefo in voller änge aus dem Wasser .

Der Grunddafür war wohl meine bis ins Handteikl gekrümmte Rute und die aufkreischende Bremse :l
Nach etwas Akrobatik und einigen Kurzen Fluchten kam der fisch dann recht schnell näher , nur um vor dem Kescher erst richtig mit ihrem Tanz zu beginnen . 
Hatte schon einige Mühe den Fisch von den großen Steinen in der nähe abzuhalten ohne das er gleich anfängt zu springen und sich zu schütteln .
Zum Glück saß der Haken recht fest und so konnt ich die schöne Forelle mit einem kurzen Kraftakt in den Kescher befördern .

Das Maßband zeigte dann immerhin 55cm an 

Danach zeigte sich dann noch 2 mal eine an der Oberfläche , beißen wollte aber nichts mehr .

(Bilder werden nachgereicht hatte meine Digicam natürlich wieder zuhause liegenlassen -.- )


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Na denn Petri, Kochi.

55cm is ja schon ganz ordentlich, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich die letzten Tage bei den Fängerpostings nich allzu viel getan hat!

Muss mich am Wo-Ende auch unbedingt mal wieder loseisen. Gründonnerstag is ja schon ne Weile her :q


----------



## 23buster23 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

das scheint ja die kieler größe zu sein, bekannter von mir hatte auch eine von 55 inner Kielerförde gefangen vor ein paar tagen 
gestern an 2 Küsten zwischen kollund und sonderborg von 
10 -18uhr NIX #c
in Sonderburg waren auch noch ne ganze Menge andere Fischerfreunde sogar mit einer sehr professionell aussehenden Videokamera, gibt wohl bald nen "Meeforellenspezial DVD  Dänemark"  ne keine Ahnung was die damit wollten, hat mich gestern auch nicht interessiert, heute allerdings schon.


----------



## totte (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. Erst in Schönhagen, von morgens früh bis ca 11 Uhr. Na ging nichts. Dann Klevelücke. Ca. 2 Meter vor der Rute stieg eine 35er ein, auf eine braune Wooly Bugger als Springer.#h
Wurde noch im Wasser released. Am späten Nachmittag ging in Falkenstein bei relativ viel Welle nichts. Abends war in Kitzeberg auch nichts zu holen. Waren noch einige mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs, gelandete Fischehabe ich nicht mehr gesehen. Greife erst in 10 Tagen wieder an. Hoffentlich verpasse ich nicht die beste Zeit.
Gruß :vik:


----------



## Discocvw (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich konnte heute auch seit langer Zeit mal wieder eine 45 silber Blanke verhaften. Gefangen am Nachmittag in Sierksdorf(Steilküste) auf einen 20 Gramm Küstenwobbler in Silber/blau. 

Dieses jahr das erste mal an der Küste und gleich ein Fisch, das macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Aalsucher (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri zu Deinem Fisch.Bin froh das mal wieder einer 45er mitnimmt.
Gruß Stefan aus Stade


----------



## gallus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hi disco,
das macht mir mut für morgen,tag der mefo neustadt.
war dieses jahr schon 7mal los und hab 7mal genullt..


----------



## Discocvw (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Jo thx übrigens waren schon heute in und um Neustadt soviele Angler unterwegs wie sonst nie. Die kommen aus allen Bundesländern zum Tag der Mefo.
Ich hatte noch einen kurzen Schnack mit Kalle( Kalle´s Angelshop), er sagte mir das sie morgen mit ca. 300 Teilnehmern rechnen.
Da muß wohl was rauskommen. Viel Spass allen und ein dickes *Petri*


----------



## gallus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

letztes jahr warens auch über 300.
der weiteste aus münchen --ohne rute--!


----------



## Sammael (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

schön...echt toll...erster törn für dieses jahr und schon kein bock mehr!
nach den ersten drei würfen musste ich feststellen, dass der großteil meiner köder zu leicht waren(wurfweite gegen den wind vielleicht 20m), etwas schwereres tobiimitat genommen(25g) noch drei würfe und ne mordsschlaufe dringehabt, nach einer viertelstunde knoten habe ich mich fürs kappen entschieden(verlust ca 30m schnur)
anschließend hab ich meine rute startklar gemacht, will auswerfen: KRACH  .... und tschüss schöner leuchtkopf gufi!

dann nochmal alles fertiggebaut, aber die lust war mmir gewaltig vergangen!
leichter nieselregen tat dan den rest!
nach ca 40 min bin ich frsutriert abgehauen....
mal schauen, ob meine stintjagt morgen spaßiger wird...ansonsten dreh ich glaube ich total ab!


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

300 leute |bigeyes da geht ja garnichts an fisch :vik:


----------



## gallus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

wenn man aus der menge hervorsticht kann auch alles gehen.
mal inner grossen gemeinschaft zu peitschen kann sehr lustig sein.
un was abzugucken gibts auch immer-siehe der diversen vorführungen.


----------



## thommi_hh (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

N´Abend, bin morgen auch in der nähe von Neustadt unterwegs, allerdings nicht zum treffen.
Die Meldungen machen ja nicht grad Mut...:c

Aber was solls, will auch mal mein erstes(!!!) silber in der hand halten.
Mal was anderes, hat einer von euch n guten draht nach neustadt, und wenn ja gibts meldungen über heringe, die solln ja vor der küste auf die ersten sonnenstraheln warten und das wär ja noch ne feine sache n paar von denen zu zippeln.

Schönen gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frostbeule (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hi,war gestern 6 Std. in Westermakelsdorf,ordendlich Strecke gemacht,leider wieder Nullnummer,waren aber schöne Bedingungen und hat mal wieder Laune gemacht, ca. 6 andere Angler getroffen,hatten auch nichts. Bin mal gespannt auf die Fangmeldungen vom WE. 
Gruß Frostbeule


----------



## mb243 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hi!  

Ich habe mein erstes Silber im Jahr 2008 gefangen!!!!!!!:m

Aber nun mal zum Anfang:
Bin heute morgen gegen 8 Uhr in Kiekut bei Eckernförde ins Wasser. War alleine am Strand und derleichte Wind kam schräg auflandig rein. Das Wasser war leicht angetrüb.
Nach gefühlten 2000 Würfen habe ich einen Platzwechsel nach Noer gemacht.
Dort angekommen bin ich gleich auf die Spitze gegangen.
Der Wind wurde immer frischer und das Wasser war schon richtig angetrübt, als es plötzlich RUUUUMMMMS machte!
BISS !

Es war ein toller Drill mit allem drum und dran. Zweimal sprang hoch in die Luft und trotz der Kälte hatte ich (glaube ich!??) Schweissperlen auf der Stirn! 
Endlich war Sie in meinem Kescher und ich stolperte zurück ans Ufer!
Mit zittriges Händen den Haken gelöst und abgeschlagen und vermessen!
61 cm !!! Einfach nur geil (sorry) !!!

Gegen 14 Uhr bin ich dann wieder aus dem Wasser und überglücklich nach Hause gefahren!

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Soo hier nochmal nen bild von meiner 55ervon vorgestern |supergri

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/7827/dsc0558ba1.jpg


----------



## cozmo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

:v@ mb243

finde das echt klasse wie du bescheibst was du mit dem fisch machst. hättes ihn doch noch abstechen müssen#d

sowas muss man nicht schreiben!!!


----------



## der_Jig (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> :v@ mb243
> 
> finde das echt klasse wie du bescheibst was du mit dem fisch machst. hättes ihn doch noch abstechen müssen#d
> 
> sowas muss man nicht schreiben!!!


 


und du solltest vielleicht einfach mal mehr fischen gehen, als hier sinnlos zu posten! Nur weil das Abstechen nicht erwähnt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass er es nicht gemacht hat! Davon mal abgesehen gehe ich eh mal davon aus, dass alle die hierzu posten, wissen wie man waidgerecht mit einem Fisch umzugehen hat! Immer dieses "madig" reden!!

Petri an die Fänger !!


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



der_Jig schrieb:


> und du solltest vielleicht einfach mal mehr fischen gehen, als hier sinnlos zu posten! Nur weil das Abstechen nicht erwähnt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass er es nicht gemacht hat! Davon mal abgesehen gehe ich eh mal davon aus, dass alle die hierzu posten, wissen wie man waidgerecht mit einem Fisch umzugehen hat! Immer dieses "madig" reden!!
> 
> Petri an die Fänger !!



Joh ,ich würde sagen da hat einer Fangfrust...!!!Diese Mutmaßungen immer ,echt K...e find ich das!!!Petri und schönen Gruß vom Fischland!!!|uhoh:|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Übrigens hab noch was vergessen! Ich hab heute mit einem guten Bekannten der auch Fischer ist gesprochen,er hat gestern bei uns 8längen Netze ausgelegt sowohl über reinem Sandgrund als auch über Mischgrund und hatte bescheidene Fangerfolge:15 Dorsche und ca.8 Mefos eine davon wohl ganz gut die anderen gerade maßig!!! Sonst waren die Netze in dieser Jahreszeit meistens gerammelt voll mit schönen Mefos (hab ich selbst gesehen).Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ahoj Boardies,

Mir ist heute auch mal wieder was an die Leine gegangen, aber dennoch war alles anders als geplant. Habe heute an einer besonders sandaaligen Stelle (Viele Haubentaucher & Sandbänke) eine neue Combo aus Zebco Beach King Grün-Weiss 20g und Polar Magnus zusammengestellt, die sich bei dem Hack auch noch ziemlich gut werfen liess. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde dann ein Biss weit draussen, der sich dann aber irgendwie wie ein Hänger anfühlte. Den bekam ich aber gut gelöst, und ich drillte wie ich dachte so lustig einen Stein mit Krautaal durchs Wasser. Als sich dieser dann doch bewegte glaubte ich an einen kleinen Leo, und als er vorm Strand nochmal Gas gab dachte ich an einen Grönländer. Wie dem auch sei, bis ca. 2 m vorm Strand war auch wegen des angetrübten Wassers überhaupt nichts zu sehen, umso größer also meine Überraschung, als ich aus den trüben Fluten dann eine muntere goldgetupfte Scholle |bigeyes auf den Strand zog, die sich in den 20g Blinker verbissen hatte. Nun muss man wissen, dass ich ein Verfechter der flach und schnell Methode bin, wie der Fisch also an den Köder kam ist mir schleierhaft. Hatte dann noch einen kleinen Sandaal gerissen und einen Haubentaucher (!) als Nachläufer, nur die Silberbarren liessen sich dann doch nicht überreden.

Ich weiss zwar, das Schollenfänge hier eigentlich nicht reingehören, aber da mein Zielfisch ja ein ganz anderer war, fand ich die Story zu schade zum verschweigen...

Gruß aus der Erlebniswelt Felsenküste,

Felix


----------



## mb243 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> :v@ mb243
> 
> finde das echt klasse wie du bescheibst was du mit dem fisch machst. hättes ihn doch noch abstechen müssen#d
> 
> sowas muss man nicht schreiben!!!



Wenn Du Frust oder einfach nur schlechte Laune hast, dann lass Sie doch bitte zukünftig nicht hier aus!
Immer diese Klugsc..... !

Da vergeht einem echt die Lust, solche Freuden mit anderen hier im Forum zu teilen! 
Das wird leider immer mehr in letzter Zeit!
Langsam habe ich echt keine Lust mehr auf solche Sachen! Man kommt noch Freude und Adrenalin geladen nach Hause - möchte das gerne der Forumsgemeinde hier kundtun - und dann sowas!!!

Ich glaube fast, das das mein letzter Beitrag hier war! Ich habe einfach keine Lust darauf, jeden Beitrag bis ins kleinste Detail so rechtlich und juristisch abzuklopfen - bis dann auch der kleinste Nörgler keinen Grund mehr um zu stänkern!

Seit knapp 4 Jahren bin ich hier im Board angemeldet und habe gerade mal knapp 240 Beiträge verfasst! Kurzum - ich habe mich meiner Meinung nach eigentlich immer nur auf das Wesentliche konzentriert und versucht nicht viel zu labern!

Aber langsam reicht es !!!
Solche Typen wie "unser" cozmo machen die tolle Atmosphäre hier echt kaputt!!! Du und Dein idiotisches Gelaber passen mit meiner Vorstellung gegenüber eines solchen Boards echt nicht mehr überein!



mb243


----------



## der_Jig (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

jepp, ich hab auch schon seit mehreren Monaten keine Lust mehr zu posten, weil es wirklich nicht so weitergehen kann, dass hier ein jedes Thema früher oer später kaputt geredet wird, weil sich wieder irgendwer persönloch angegriffen fühlt oder sich als Retter der Nation aufspielen möchte! (Das war jetzt nicht unbedingt auf cozmo bezogen, denn es gibt viele Members, die noch einen Schritt weitergehen) 
Davon mal abgesehen, ist ein Forum ja letztendlich dazu da, dass jedes Mitglied dort seine eigene Meinung äußern kann und darf, aber wie es hier einige Herren und Damen (eher weniger bis gar nicht   )tun, ist einfach nur kontraproduktiv und nimmt jedenfalls mir den Spass hier weiterhin zu posten.
Tut mir nun leid, dass ich hier diesen thread mit dem Thema kaputt gemacht habe, aber irgendwie muss so was auch mal raus und ich denke, wenn sich hier nicht langsam was ändert, dann gibt es bald keine steigenende Neu-Mitglieder Statistik.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

war gestern vor puttgarden ca 4 stunden im wasser, bei dem hölle wind mit 40gr sbiro und fliege. hatte 2 anfasser gehabt und seeeeehr kalte füße :c

war von euch vielleicht auch einer da gewesen? standen da mit 13 mann im wasser inkl 2 brandungsanglern.

keine rhat was gefangen, außer einer der neben mir stand... der hatte zuerst gegen 3 uhr ne 60er mefo verhaftet und ne halbe stunde später innerhalb von 10 minuten (!!!) 4 weiter gehabt, die er aber alle zurücksetzte, da sie gerade maßig waren.


----------



## ha-le (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gleiche Stelle wie vor 2 Wochen, nur 2 Nächte statt 4.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1979036&postcount=206

Es war Wintereinbruch in DK Nord-West Fyn vor wenigen Tagen.
Das Wasser richtig gemein um 3-4 Grad kälter.
Wind von Süd - bis Nord-Nordwest. Von Ablandig - Klares kaltes Wasser bis Anlandig - tiefes sandig-braun.
FAZIT: Es ging nichts - null.
An einem Tag einige Nachläufer 
im Jungendalter von max. 30 cm.
Kein Leben mehr im Wassser zu sehen - vor 14 Tagen schon Seeringler und Krabben.
Aber mit jedem Tag Sonne sollte es wieder besser werden.
Es waren so ca. 20 veschiedene Mefo-Fischer an unterschiedlichen Stellen.
Alle NULL - mit allen Ködern, von Spiro, Blech bis Fliege.

Zu den "Nörglern" - einfach ignorieren ! 
Ich bin immer an informativen Posts interessiert und suche mir einfach die brauchbaren Sachen heraus 

Macht also weiter ^^

Jemand regelmäßig auf Als und Fyn - Interesse an Erfahrungsaustausch ?


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Kolegen von mir sind gerade da zum Fischen mit der Fliege Haben gestern eine 60er Verhaftet.


----------



## gallus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@bossi
wo und wann hast die denn gestern verhaftet?
warum hast sie nicht im haus des gastes vorgestellt?


----------



## gallus (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

riesiges SORRY an dich bossi,
hab mich total verlesen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bossi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

|rolleyesNein nich ich sonder meine kolegen auf fyn habe die gefangen.


----------



## cozmo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

mir geht es nur darum dass ich hier nicht lesen möchte dass einer schreibt dass er fisch abschlägt. das macht jeder, aber man muss es doch nicht ausschreiben.als nächstes scheiben dann die leute wie den forellen beim abschlagen dass blut in die augen geschossen ist.


----------



## bubele (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hej, Boardies
Hab heute ne kleine Tour nach Südscandinavien (Flensburger-Förde dänische Seite) in sachen Mefos unternommen.
Was soll ich sagen, voll abgenullt. 
Alles durchs Wasser gezogen Spöket, Snaps, Stripper, sämtliche Farben die unsere Angelfachgeschäfte so anbieten,alles vergebens!! Habe mich dann bei Vemmingbund an der kleinen Steilküste auf eine Bank gesetzt, mir ein Maurerakku aufgemacht und gedacht, *trotzdem wars ein schöner Tag!!* Werde am Wochenende wieder losstiefeln,
vielleicht mit ein bisschen mehr Glück.
Liebe Grüsse 
Bubele

Moin Ha-le: Bin öfters auf Als unterwegs und wäre interessiert zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> mir geht es nur darum dass ich hier nicht lesen möchte dass einer schreibt dass er fisch abschlägt. das macht jeder, aber man muss es doch nicht ausschreiben.als nächstes scheiben dann die leute wie den forellen beim abschlagen dass blut in die augen geschossen ist.



Ich würde es lassen....!!!Hier wurde schon genug diskutiert.Es hat doch niemand was verbotenes getan oder geschrieben!!!


----------



## 23buster23 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hej, bubele vielleicht sehen wir uns


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann: 30.03.; 10:00 bis 20:00
Wer: elbtwister (Jörg) und ich
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wasser: klar
Strömung: mäßig
Wasserstand: normal, leicht fallend
Wind: Süd 6 bf in Boen 8 bf
Fisch: NULL
Köder: Snap Dragte grün/silber/weis 25 gr., grün/silber 25 gr., rot/schwarz 30 gr.

Also der Tag war etwas für "nervenstarke Hardcoreangler", wie Jörg und ich es sind! :q 
Wir hatten heute ohnehin eine "Blinkertour" vom Schlauchboot geplant. Als wir am Wasser ankamen, blies ein kräftiger Seitenwind aus SSO. Wir ließen so unseren Blick über die Wasserfläche streifen und "erfreuten |gr:" uns an der endlosen "Netzreihe", die wir etwa 300 m vor uns sahen. Nach links geschaut, kein Ende in Sicht. Nach rechts geschaut, ebenso! |gr:  Aber was soll`s. Wir hatten ja das Boot dabei. Also alles startklar gemacht und ab auf`s Wasser. Als wir ca. 100 m hinter dem Netz waren, ließen wir die Blinker mal über Bord. Tiefe: 6,0 m! |uhoh:  Also das Boot vor das Netz verlagert. Abstand gut 100 m. Tiefe: 3,5 m! #6  Das passte. Also haben wir angefangen die Ruten zu schwingen. Jörg warf dann mal Richtung Ufer. Dazu muß ich sagen, daß dort, wo er hinwarf, wir sonst schon fast im Wasser gestanden haben! Jedenfalls war dann plötzlich seine Rute krumm. :k  Etwas Schweres war am anderen Ende der Schnur. :k  Aber so recht wollte der "Gegner" nicht näher kommen. Also schnell den Anker gelichtet und dann den Drill fortgesetzt. Als der Köder schon unter uns war, sahen wir unseren Gegner! Ein weiteres Fischernetz!!! #q
Wie gesagt. Normaler weise hätten wir dort "fast" gestanden! #d  Es war einfach zum :v !!!
Nun war guter Rat teuer. Wir beschlossen, zwischen den Netzen zu blinkern. Der Tag kam uns unendlich lang vor! Die Moral tendierte auch gegen NULL. |uhoh:  Aber wir hielten aus. Gegen 18:00 Uhr konnte Jörg doch tatsächlich Fischkontakt vermelden. :q  Es war eine lütte Mefo, die sich dann auch noch vor dem Boot verabschiedet hat. Besser war es auch. Gegen 19:30 Uhr fuhren wir wieder zurück.

Fazit:

Die Netze standen kreuz und quer. #d Das bemerkten wir bei der Rückfahrt. Wir haben uns extra Zeit genommen, denn das Wasser war ja recht klar. Selbst vom 1. zum 2. Netz waren noch "Verbindungsnetze" gespannt!!! #d
Eigentlich kamen wir uns vor wie in einem riesigen "Netzkäfig"! |uhoh:   Ich angel jetzt schon so einige Jahre an der Küste, aber so etwas habe selbst ich noch nicht gesehen!!! #d

P.S. Vielleicht stellt Jörg ja noch paar Bilder rein, wenn die überhaupt was geworden sind. Denn vor Wut :e, zitterten sogar seine Hände!


----------



## Malla (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War am letzten Sonntag bei Sonnenaufgang in der Wismarer Bucht unterwegs. Gleich 2 verheißungsvolle Anfasser bei normalem Wasserstand und ganz leicht angetrübtem Wasser über Seegraas. Man muß dort sehr weit rauswaten, deshalb waren die Fischer die dann kamen wohl auch mindestens 150m vom Ufer aber nur 40m von mir entfernt um 2 Netzreihen vor uns (mittlerweile waren noch weitere Angler gekommen) auszulegen. Also eingepackt. In Boltenhagen bei schräg auflandigem Wind (ca. 5Bft) um 9:00 der einzige Angler. Es war anstrengend, sah aber lohnenswert aus. Kein Biß bis 11:00. Dann kam der Fischer.....
In Elmenhorst war man soweit ich sehen konnte bei trübem Ufersaum auch noch ohne Fisch. Hab dann mittags eingepackt und mit der Familie einen Strandtag eingelegt im Windschatten der Steilküste von Hohen Wieschendorf. Ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## Malla (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo Mefohunter,
da haben sich jetzt unsere Postings überschnitten. Die Netze die Du beschreibst waren wohl die die mir morgens vor die Füße gelegt wurden. In Reigen schräg versetzt. Nachmittags saß ich mit den Kindern 100m von Euch am Strand und hab gedacht: Hoffentlich sehen die wie die Netze liegen.....
Gruß, Malte:q#h


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute Mittag bei Stoltera. Als ich die Treppe runterkam sah ich schon die Netze :v

Hatte mich noch mit einem Angler unterhalten, der gerade aufhörte. Er hat gesehen, wie der Fischer die Netze von Börgerende bis Dietrichshagen und von Dietrichshagen bis fast Warnemünde verlegt hatte. Mit unglaublichen 20-30m Platz zwischen den beiden Netzen(s. Bild). Es :vmich an!!!

Hab trotzdem noch versucht was zu erwischen. Nach 2 Stunden hab ich abgebrochen und bin frustriert nach Hause.

Übrigens der andere hatte eine Blanke von schätzungsweise 50-60cm. Gefangen bevor die Netze da waren.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Frango (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hei Boardies,
na, mach ich wohl den Finalen...?
War mit Freund tito am WE in Rerik, haben am Freitag/Samstag fleißig geangelt, trotz unterschiedlicher Bedingungen (Freitag Kaiserwetter, Samstag NW-Wind der Stärke 5-6 abnehmend, viel Algen, teils aber auch gute Sicht unter Wasser, nachdem sich die Sonne zeigte) gab es nicht eine Schuppe zu bewundern! Ach übrigens, Netze waren auch gespannt, habe es weitestgehend zwischen den Netzen versucht, ein schales Gefühl bleibt...
Toll war´s trotzdem, als Berliner ist man ja schnell versöhnt, `n ganzen Tag an der Frischen, mal bei Wind, mal bei Sonne, ein lustig Lied auf den Lippen und nächstes Frühjahr wird wieder angegriffen!
That´s all folks! :vik::vik:
Beste Grüße
Frango


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

...und am schönsten wär jetzt noch, wenn man erführe, dass die mefos aus den netzen in fischmehlfabriken enden und an hühner verfüttert werden, damit die frühstückseier so schön nach fisch schmecken, lecker...|abgelehn


Frag mich dann doch echt, was das ganze mit neuen staatlich finanzierten Fischtreppen an den Flüssen soll, wenn absteigende Grönländer am besten gleich in der Mündung den Weg versperrt bekommen.

Würde in dem Zusammenhang gerne mal einen Kommentar von einem Netzaufsteller hören, wie er sich die Nachhaltigkeit auch der beruflichen Meerforellenfischerei im Blick auf die nächsten Jahre vorstellt. Abfischen bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt, und dann wieder einsteigen, wenn sich in 10 Jahren nach einem Mordsaufwand von ehrenamtlichen Helfern die Bestände wieder ausreichend erholt haben?

Ich habe ja nichts gegen einen Schneidertag am Meer, wenn wenigstens die Hoffnung da ist. Aber Spiessrutenlauf zwischen Fischernetzen klingt mit Verlaub ziemlich abtörnend. Dann finden wir uns wohl alle in ein paar Jahren bei den Profis an den dänischen Forellenseen wieder...


----------



## fischlandmefo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,ich war heute bei uns auf dem Fischland los auch bei uns viele Netze...!!!Hab dazwischen doch noch eine erwischt, war aber nur 47cm hab sie nach ca.5 Schneidertagen mitgenommen(war ja maßig)bisschen schlechtes Gewissen hab ich dabei aber doch !!! Ich kenne den Fischer aber gut und er läßt die Netze nicht so dicht bei den "Angelstellen" ins Wasser! Er hatte übrigens jetzt schon 2 Tage richtige Granaten dabei! Da war die kleine von mir wohl durch die Maschen gerutscht...!? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 PS.Morgen versuche ich es mal auf Rügen vielleicht gibts ja ne Stelle ohne Netze...|uhoh:.


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

@ Malla, #h

ja das waren wir.    Hättest ja ruhig mal winken können! #h :q
Ne im ernst. Die Netze so dicht unter Land haben wir, nachdem der Blinker festhing, ja auch bemerkt. 
Nur gut, dass wir ein Boot hatten. Es waren ja noch so einige ( 5 ) Watangler vor Ort. Aber keiner war wohl länger als eine Stunde da. Der eine oder andere von ihnen hat sicherlich auch noch ein paar Blinker eingebüßt! #d

Zu der Maschenweite. Die war so groß, daß Fische unter 50 cm wohl noch durchkämen. Vielleicht mit dem Verlust von ein paar Schuppen. |rolleyes  Aber größere Fische wären wohl hängen geblieben. Auch *so* kann man den Nachwuchs schonen! |uhoh: #6


----------



## Stummel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann:31.03.
Wo:WH
Wasser: Klar
Strömung: Wenig
Wasserstand: Etwas höher, leicht steigend
Wind:wsw 2-3 später3-4
Fisch:1schöne 53er und ne 45er
Köder: Gulp seeringler am Spiro

Nach dem ich wieder mal ne std. zu spät aufgestanden war bin ich dann so gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser gewesen ,die Bedingungen waren super und ich montierte vorerst meine Blinkerrute nach einiger Zeit kam dann etwas mehr Wind auf und dann gings los direkt vor mir stieg ne schöne Forelle und Sekunden später 20m weiter draussen auch eine,aufgeregt ferchte ich meinen blinker durchs wasser ,dann rechts stieg wieder eine und auch draussen wieder eine also Fisch war da defenitiv aber auch mit köderwechsel tat sich nichts ich fischte kleine Tobis bis grosse Gladsachs Wobbler aber nichts keinen Zupfer,dann raus die Spirorute klar gemacht schöne kleine Tangläufer imitation rangemacht nichts sämtliche Muster bis hin zum Seeringler muster nichts und die Fische stiegen munter um mich rum weiter dann viel mir ein das ich mir vor längerer zeit mal solche gulp würmer gekauft hatte also versuchte ich es damit und was war gleich Biss aber auch gleich wieder ab so nach 3-4 fehlbissen hatte ich die erste und dann wurde es ruhiger aber noch vereinzelt Anfasser gehabt so dann sagte ich mir wie glaube ich jeder so noch einen Wurf und dann is Feierabend nach 4-5 Umdrehungen rummste es und da hatte ich dann die 2. danach habe ich noch ein paar Würfe gemacht aber nichts ging mehr
die Forellen hatten beide Wattwürmer in den Mägen.


----------



## bubele (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hey buster
bin meist mit meinem fast weißemT4 unterwegs. Zimmererlogo und Werbung drauf. Fl Kennzeichen.
TL und gruß Bubele


----------



## GuidoOo (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich mache hier mal einen Eintrag für meinen Freund Lasse:
Er war am 21.03 für ein paar Stunden in Howacht um die Silberlinge zu jagen was auch mit einem Erfolg gekröhnt wurde#6
Um 16:30 kam ein schöner Biss aus dem sich darauf eine schöne 58cm große Schönheit im Kescher windete,welche dem Joker Sandaal nicht widerstehen konnte:l
Alles gute zu deinem Fang Lasse!#h


----------



## GuidoOo (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

jo nicht schlecht ^^ muss ich auch a fangen


----------

